# General > Upcoming Events >  Toby Memorial Shoot 2018

## Harryg

I was talking with the station owner where we hold our Big Bore Shoot today 
He has very kindly offered his station to you guys for next years Toby shoot. 
What I need to know is who else would be willing to help ? I can't do it on my own. and how do you guys feel about coming down this far south

----------


## veitnamcam

> I was talking with the station owner where we hold our Big Bore Shoot today 
> He has very kindly offered his station to you guys for next years Toby shoot. 
> What I need to know is who else would be willing to help ? I can't do it on my own. and how do you guys feel about coming down this far south


Keen as, will help where I can.....what do you need? where is it?

----------


## BRADS

Good on ya Harry 
As I said on the phone sing out if ya need any help.
Guys try only post if your going to help him or can go.
I'm in see ya there.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Im in. Good shit Harry, i'll bring you down a beer  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

> Im in. Good shit Harry, i'll bring you down a beer


They don't allow cats piss on the ferry

----------


## Shootm

I’m in.
How far South are we talking?
Kurow?

----------


## MSL

I'm in

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> They don't allow cats piss on the ferry





> Guys try only post if your going to help him or can go.



I will be there, thanks Harry  :Cool:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I was talking with the station owner where we hold our Big Bore Shoot today 
> He has very kindly offered his station to you guys for next years Toby shoot. 
> What I need to know is who else would be willing to help ? I can't do it on my own. and how do you guys feel about coming down this far south


Bro I'm in to help set it up, my olds live in the area too

----------


## Rushy

You are an ace Harry.  Let me know the details and I will take a few days leave and come and help set up. Oh and I'm in but where the hell does North Otago fit with South Canterbury?

----------


## Munsey

I'm wiling to help too  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Depending on dates I'm able to help. If keeping same dates I'll just tell the boss (swmbo) to stick it this year I'M GOING

----------


## Boar Freak

Am in too, will probably link it up with a few days of chasing those big hairy goats while down there too.

----------


## Mathias

I'm in and will offer help where I can. Good work Harryg  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 199p

> I was talking with the station owner where we hold our Big Bore Shoot today 
> He has very kindly offered his station to you guys for next years Toby shoot. 
> What I need to know is who else would be willing to help ? I can't do it on my own. and how do you guys feel about coming down this far south


Mate thats awesum as 

I am definitely in

----------


## Gibo

> They don't allow cats piss on the ferry


How did you get across? Don't fuck the thread up Piss Whisker  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Oamaru I hear  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Am in too, will probably link it up with a few days of chasing those big hairy goats while down there too.


Now whilst that is an excellent observation that's no way to be talking about Oamaru girls on a public forum.

----------


## Gibo

> Now whilst that is an excellent observation that's no way to be talking about Oamaru girls on a public forum.


Ryan, before the hoards get to you (or @Philipo), Brads and I are coming Cham hunting with you while we are down  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Ryan, before the hoards get to you (or @Philipo), Brads and I are coming Cham hunting with you while we are down


Haha riteo, @Dorkus actually got to me first though...

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Ryan, before the hoards get to you (or @Philipo), Brads and I are coming Cham hunting with you while we are down


Is there a spare seat on the bus?

----------


## oraki

Top man Harry for picking this up and running. I'll be keen to do what I can, when I can.

----------


## Boar Freak

> Is there a spare seat on the bus?


Or an empty corner in the boot, I take up very little space  :Grin:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Or an empty corner in the boot, I take up very little space


You fellas realise that us south islanders do real hunting yea? Like we walk up mountains and stuff?

----------


## 7mmwsm

> You fellas realise that us south islanders do real hunting yea? Like we walk up mountains and stuff?


Oh shit, really? 
Will a heading dog work these goats you hunt?

----------


## gadgetman

> You fellas realise that us south islanders do real hunting yea? Like we walk up mountains and stuff?


Ssshhhh! Don't spoil the surprise.

I'm keen to help out where I can. Not sure what sort of state I'll be in yet but sure as hell willing.

----------


## Harryg

Thanks guys if someone has good rangefinder we can go up and find a suitable  spot

----------


## stug

> Thanks guys if someone has good rangefinder we can go up and find a suitable  spot


Just use GoogleEarth and the ruler function  @Harryg. I'm thinking from the flat paddock after the real steep uphill you shoot across the valley to the crop paddock we couldn't drive through is a long way and lots of other hills etc.

Just did a quick check, should be able to get close to or just over 2000 yds from the that spot.

----------


## nzfubz

I'm in

----------


## 199p

> Haha riteo, @Dorkus actually got to me first though...


hahaha bit of a hunting slut that guy

----------


## Philipo

> hahaha bit of a hunting slut that guy


Just a slut in general really  :Grin:

----------


## Philipo

> Ryan, before the hoards get to you (or @Philipo), Brads and I are coming Cham hunting with you while we are down


Fuk now that's a good idea Gibo lol

----------


## Philipo

Imagine if we could get a decent sized "fun bus" to bring the NI boys down, be a farken hoot

----------


## Gibo

> Imagine if we could get a decent sized "fun bus" to bring the NI boys down, be a farken hoot
> 
> Attachment 77887


I think that would be the go man!! I'd be keen for sure, get one from Auckland down!! We can all get dropped to the main route so the bus doesn't take three weeks to get there, be massive savings just in ferry costs

----------


## gadgetman

> I think that would be the go man!! I'd be keen for sure, get one from Auckland down!! We can all get dropped to the main route so the bus doesn't take three weeks to get there, be massive savings just in ferry costs


I think you spelt north island fairy wrong.

----------


## Gibo

> I think you spelt north island fairy wrong.


Nice bus GM, don't go falling off the roof with your bung body  :Wink:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I'm going to appoint myself as truancy officer this time round. You talk the talk then you walk the walk and show up, don't show up and I will be calling your mum.

"Yes hello Mrs Gibo?... Mrs Gibo, little Gibo hasn't shown up for the memorial shoot.... Yes Mrs Gibo, I completely understand that that's not the way you raised little Gibo......Yes I agree Mrs Gibo, smacked bottom at the very least, the shame of Little Gibo's friends forever knowing he's a shit talker should also be taken into account as punishment Mrs Gibo.... 

Of course, Gibo is a good bastard that shows up with bells on so that's just an example of my power, all you other buggers be warned

----------


## gadgetman

> Nice bus GM, don't go falling off the roof with your bung body


I hope to be well on the mend by then Gibo. So I should be good for doing dumb shit again.

----------


## PerazziSC3

I'm keen and can help out, maybe a trip down the weekend before to set most stuff up etc with some Christchurch peps?

----------


## shift14

Yep, dates pls

B

----------


## Mathias

> I'm keen and can help out, maybe a trip down the weekend before to set most stuff up etc with some Christchurch peps?


So that's a bus too from Chch the weekend before  :Thumbsup:  Great idea

----------


## Rushy

> You fellas realise that us south islanders do real hunting yea? Like we walk up mountains and stuff?


Gibo once got half way up Mount Maunganui when he was younger.  It is 232 metres high.  Is that the sort of thing you are talking about Ryan?

----------


## Rushy

> Imagine if we could get a decent sized "fun bus" to bring the NI boys down, be a farken hoot
> 
> Attachment 77887


I call shotgun.

----------


## Shootm

> Guys try only post if your going to help him or can go.


Well that turned to shit pretty quickly didnt it..............

----------


## Gibo

> Well that turned to shit pretty quickly didn’t it..............


Kind of enevitable really, its quite an exciting prospect  :Wink:  im fizzing at the bung

----------


## Shootm

> Kind of enevitable really, its quite an exciting prospect  im fizzing at the bung


Same here, guess I can control it better than you fellas :Wink:

----------


## 300winmag

All I need are dates, leave pass and will start saving.

----------


## Harryg

Good to see how much interest there is. And thanks for all your support
Would early November suit for the shoot. Any earlier and we could still be lambing down here 
A few guys have PMed me with offers of help and I will gladly take you up on your offers 
If anyone who has been at the shoot who would like to come and help scout out a suitable range would be a great help. and a few names  for who done what in the last shoots would be a big help too

----------


## Harryg

> Just use GoogleEarth and the ruler function  @Harryg. I'm thinking from the flat paddock after the real steep uphill you shoot across the valley to the crop paddock we couldn't drive through is a long way and lots of other hills etc.
> 
> Just did a quick check, should be able to get close to or just over 2000 yds from the that spot.


Thanks Stu I was hoping to get a bit closer to the wool shed but once we work out the distance of different locations. John will be happy for us to shoot across more than one gully if we need to

----------


## kidmac42

> Kind of enevitable really, its quite an exciting prospect  im fizzing at the bung


That could be a bit messy mate :Psmiley:

----------


## gadgetman

> Good to see how much interest there is. And thanks for all your support
> Would early November suit for the shoot. Any earlier and we could still be lambing down here 
> A few guys have PMed me with offers of help and I will gladly take you up on your offers 
> If anyone who has been at the shoot who would like to come and help scout out a suitable range would be a great help. and a few names  for who done what in the last shoots would be a big help too


I'm up for a visit.

----------


## Rushy

> I'm up for a visit.


Get Ye doon ther GM.

----------


## gadgetman

> Get Ye doon ther GM.


Och Aye!

----------


## Savage1

> Good to see how much interest there is. And thanks for all your support
> Would early November suit for the shoot. Any earlier and we could still be lambing down here 
> A few guys have PMed me with offers of help and I will gladly take you up on your offers 
> If anyone who has been at the shoot who would like to come and help scout out a suitable range would be a great help. and a few names  for who done what in the last shoots would be a big help too


 @BRADS and his wife did pretty much everything, they're amazing.

No chance of long range rabbits down there?

----------


## Rushy

> @BRADS and his wife did pretty much everything, they're amazing.
> 
> No chance of long range rabbits down there?


If I recall correctly, you were a bus driver in a former life.  You could start in the far North and pick us all up on your way down.

----------


## Savage1

> If I recall correctly, you were a bus driver in a former life.  You could start in the far North and pick us all up on your way down.


Sadly my british coach licence doesn't transfer to NZ, and apparently you need a police check to get a P endorsement in NZ, which leaves me screwed.

Great idea though.

----------


## Rushy

> Sadly my british coach licence doesn't transfer to NZ, and apparently you need a police check to get a P endorsement in NZ, which leaves me screwed.
> 
> Great idea though.


Far be it from me to suggest you throw caution to the wind and just do it.  Anyone else got a P endorsement?  I can sing "the wheels on the bus go round and round" the whole way down if you want.

----------


## stug

A P endorsement is only needed over 12(?) people and if fare paying. Should be fine to hire a minibus and everyone pay their share. Kurow is approx 7 hours from Picton.

----------


## Rushy

> A P endorsement is only needed over 12(?) people and if fare paying. Should be fine to hire a minibus and everyone pay their share. Kurow is approx 7 hours from Picton.


We would need five minibuses.  Breaker breaker this is the rubber duck, I think we have a convoy?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> We would need five minibuses.  Breaker breaker this is the rubber duck, I think we have a convoy?


Without sounding like a grumpy old man...(yeah I know, too late mate) I would wait to see how many people actually pay their deposits & show up before you get too excited.... :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> Without sounding like a grumpy old man...(yeah I know, too late mate) I would wait to see how many people actually pay their deposits & show up before you get too excited....


Good counsel Greg.  I'm just whipping up some enthusiasm.

----------


## striker

Im keen, a year should be enough notice for the boss surely  :XD:

----------


## keenbloke

I'm at uni in chch so I'm definitely in. Anyway I can help, I'll be there. Also, we have the option to hire a spit at uni and she is well tidy. I'd happily foot the bill for the tiny shoot

----------


## LoganRobertson

> I'm at uni in chch so I'm definitely in. Anyway I can help, I'll be there. Also, we have the option to hire a spit at uni and she is well tidy. I'd happily foot the bill for the tiny shoot


I'm in his flat and we will all be there even if I have to get the whip out

----------


## keenbloke

*Toby shoot. Fat fingers team, sorry

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Good counsel Greg.  I'm just whipping up some enthusiasm.


Thanks Rushy, been here a few times now over many years with organised events.... 

Yeah yeah yeah yeah I'll be there wouldn't miss it for anything ever, yeah yeah yeah...Nah Aunt Mabel's sisters cat died so I can't make it this time mate, next time for sure Mate....

----------


## Rushy

> Thanks Rushy, been here a few times now over many years with organised events.... 
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah yeah I'll be there wouldn't miss it for anything ever, yeah yeah yeah...Nah Aunt Mabel's sisters cat died so I can't make it this time mate, next time for sure Mate....


I reckon I'd still try and get there if my ball sack got hooked up on barbed wire.

----------


## Shootm

> Thanks Rushy, been here a few times now over many years with organised events.... 
> 
> Yeah yeah yeah yeah I'll be there wouldn't miss it for anything ever, yeah yeah yeah...Nah Aunt Mabel's sisters cat died so I can't make it this time mate, next time for sure Mate....


Yep sounds like 2017.

----------


## keenbloke

> I reckon I'd still try and get there if my ball sack got hooked up on barbed wire.


Good shit Rushy

----------


## kokako

> A P endorsement is only needed over 12(?) people and if fare paying. Should be fine to hire a minibus and everyone pay their share. Kurow is approx 7 hours from Picton.


ATM ChCh is approx 7 hours from Picton.

----------


## Nickoli

> I reckon I'd still try and get there if my ball sack got hooked up on barbed wire.


It would be smart to unhook said ball sack first....
That said, you wouldn't need your ball sack in Otago unless you were chasing swamp donkeys.... :Grin:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> ATM ChCh is approx 7 hours from Picton.


Took me six hours from Leeston, which included about 20 minutes or so of battling through chch

----------


## Shootm

> Took me six hours from Leeston, which included about 20 minutes or so of battling through chch


Yeah but there isn’t much traffic at midnight  :2 Z Z:  :2 Z Z:

----------


## jakewire

> Thanks guys if someone has good rangefinder we can go up and find a suitable  spot



Give me a ring early next week Harry, we'll tee up a time and go for a drive.

----------


## Harryg

> Give me a ring early next week Harry, we'll tee up a time and go for a drive.


Thanks @jakewire will be in touch

----------


## Shootm

Do you have enough gongs? 
Can bring some down depending on mode of transport.

----------


## Gibo

> Do you have enough gongs? 
> Can bring some down depending on mode of transport.


Extra luggage wouldnt be the way thats for sure  :Wink:

----------


## jakewire

How far do you fellows want ? Got to look at solid  backdrops for the bigger calibers.
You idjits that miss the gong that is. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nibblet

> How far do you fellows want ? Got to look at solid  backdrops for the bigger calibers.
> You idjits that miss the gong that is.


World record distance, bring the big guns.

----------


## jakewire

4 thousand meters then?
6.5x55 should handle that.

----------


## Nibblet

> 4 thousand meters then?
> 6.5x55 should handle that.


From what I keep reading Dundees 22lr should get there.

Distances similar to brads setup would probably work quite well I wood have thought? Didn't only one person hit the 2k?

----------


## Philipo

2k is plenty, Most people bring hunting rifles & are happy shooting a mixture of sizes & types from 200-800, then a few different sizes out to 1500. But to be honest most peoples rigs aren't capable of going mush past that consistently, even a 338 will normal start to max out around 1500-1600 ( even though Alonzo proved that wrong this year ) So while 2k plus is cool to have, there's only a small handful of guys that will join that "dick waving" contest.

----------


## BRADS

> 2k is plenty, Most people bring hunting rifles & are happy shooting a mixture of sizes & types from 200-800, then a few different sizes out to 1500. But to be honest most peoples rigs aren't capable of going mush past that consistently, even a 338 will normal start to max out around 1500-1600 ( even though Alonzo proved that wrong this year ) So while 2k plus is cool to have, there's only a small handful of guys that will join that "dick waving" contest.


It was the 2k challange as it was on Tobys bucket list.
We got him out to 1500, buy the time I tracked down the gear to get further it was to late.  @jakewire here is a list of of what we had this year if that helps ya, happy to bring some gongs down we had out 33 of all sorts of sizes.
In meters 
1x2000
1x1660
1x1500
2x1230
1×1000
2x700
1x690
4x536
6x483
2x391
2x341
1x300
6x250
1x240 
2x190



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

@jakewire we can have a chat in a couple of weeks time. I’ve got 500,300,200,150,100mm gongs and can probably get them down there easy enough.

----------


## Rushy

> So while 2k plus is cool to have, there's only a small handful of guys that will join that "dick waving" contest.


I have bought a vacuum enlarger so depending on whether it works or not I may have a wee wave myself next year.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Keen as mustard. Where abouts is said station? 

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

The long range sight on my 303 says 2800yds, so 2000 metres should be well within range. 
When will the date be known? will it be the same or different.

----------


## stug

> Keen as mustard. Where abouts is said station? 
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


Haka Valley, about 10k from Kurow.

----------


## Gibo

yeehaa!! 19 hours in te whaka!

----------


## 223nut

Dates?? I know someone mentioned lambing which is a spanner in the works

 @Gibo 19hrs... Just need a few people toshare the drivers seat and LOTS AND lots of coffee

----------


## Mathias

> Dates?? I know someone mentioned lambing which is a spanner in the works
> 
>  @Gibo 19hrs... Just need a few people toshare the drivers seat and LOTS AND lots of coffee


Early November was mentioned, which should be sweet  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

> yeehaa!! 19 hours in te whaka!


Screw that fly to ch ch . Hilux with tail wind 3 hrs 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Screw that fly to ch ch . Hilux with tail wind 3 hrs 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Well that might just be a plan yet, cheers Muns. You still into them Waikatos?

----------


## Munsey

> Well that might just be a plan yet, cheers Muns. You still into them Waikatos?


Id be a brave Mainlander to admit to that  :O O:

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I'm keen to give a hand however I may be a touch too far south to be of use. However I'm happy to assist with transport for north islanders getting to the event( if needs be I'll hire a roof pod for the triton).

----------


## chainsaw

> That could be a bit messy mate


and that was just over the thoughts about the ride on the silver bus.

I'd be starter of a Nov gong shoot.

----------


## Harryg

At the request of the landowner, (due to lambing).  it looks like early November will be the date. A few guys are going to visit the station next weekend to find the best/safest spot for the shoot. 2k should not be a problem. I will keep you informed after we have visited the station as to what weekend it will be. 
Thanks for all the offers of support

----------


## Rushy

> At the request of the landowner, (due to lambing).  it looks like early November will be the date. A few guys are going to visit the station next weekend to find the best/safest spot for the shoot. 2k should not be a problem. I will keep you informed after we have visited the station as to what weekend it will be. 
> Thanks for all the offers of support


Good stuff Harry. We appreciate it.

----------


## oraki

3 o'clock the other morning when I drove through Kurow, it was a balmy 21'C, with a gentle norwest coming down the Haka. You northerners may need to bring a blanky and hottie bottle. :Grin:  With the forecast coming in the next couple of days, you'll need to double up on those items

----------


## Harryg

Hi guys
Took @jakewire, @Philipo &@shootm up to the location for next years shoot . I'm pleased to say that the area has meet the approval of the guys
Location is aprox 15 min from Kurow.  Access should be easy for most 2wd cars. It has been suggested that we us the Kurow holiday park as a base to stay for the weekend. Tent sites and cabins are available ( Jakewire to enquire)
The date we have decided on will be the weekend Fri 9th to Sun 11th November 2018, hope that suits most of you guys.
Anybody with a few spare gongs that we can use for the weekend please let me know.

----------


## gadgetman

Excellent Harryg. That weekend is free by my personal decree.

----------


## 223nut

> Excellent Harryg. That weekend is free by my personal decree.


+1 the boss can go stick it!!

----------


## Rushy

Will be there with bells on.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Will be there with bells on.


What kind of bells?.....I dont want my outfit to clash.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hi guys
> Took @jakewire, @Philipo &@shootm up to the location for next years shoot . I'm pleased to say that the area has meet the approval of the guys
> Location is aprox 15 min from Kurow.  Access should be easy for most 2wd cars. It has been suggested that we us the Kurow holiday park as a base to stay for the weekend. Tent sites and cabins are available ( Jakewire to enquire)
> The date we have decided on will be the weekend Fri 9th to Sun 11th November 2018, hope that suits most of you guys.
> Anybody with a few spare gongs that we can use for the weekend please let me know.


That looks like an epic venue  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

If we could score the Lodge at Kurow Holliday park we be laughing .Open fire , kitchen and bunk rooms off main central room .Camp has  even Walk in chiller to keep the fissys cold . Im down there this weekend can take so photos of accommodation & beer fridge.

----------


## Rushy

> If we could score the Lodge at Kurow Holliday park we be laughing .Open fire , kitchen and bunk rooms off main central room .Camp has  even Walk in chiller to keep the fissys cold . Im down there this weekend can take so photos of accommodation & beer fridge.


Sounds like a plan Munsey.

----------


## Munsey

Happy to make enquiries etc whilst there ?

----------


## Munsey

I had to book accomadation for my lot this weekend , asked  if lodge available and it is for the above dates , .  sleeps aprox 35 people (dorm styles) plus  extra  cabins makes for 75 people , plus 110 tent/caravan sites . And they can run the chiller  :Have A Nice Day: .

----------


## gadgetman

> What kind of bells?.....I dont want my outfit to clash.


We can nickname him 'Tink.'

----------


## lumberjack

Lock me in. Have been keen to make the Trek up the last couple of years and meet a few of the good bastards round but the date has clashed with exams. If theres anything that I can assist with Im only to happy to help.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

@Munsey. This place ? 
Kurow Holiday Park - Affordable Family Accommodation in Kurow

Looks great

----------


## Munsey

> @Munsey. This place ? 
> Kurow Holiday Park - Affordable Family Accommodation in Kurow
> 
> Looks great


Sure is , saved me taking a photo or two . Great spot only fills up over xmas , oh  trout fishing 5 mins walk , world class fly fishing 5 mins drive .

----------


## SiB

Am I too late to be in???
What are the dates?? (I confess I havent read all the posts)

----------


## keenbloke

Locked in. Campsite looks choice

----------


## stug

> Am I too late to be in???
> What are the dates?? (I confess I haven’t read all the posts)


 @SiB weekend Fri 9th to Sun 11th November 2018,

----------


## jakewire

> Sure is , saved me taking a photo or two . Great spot only fills up over xmas , oh  trout fishing 5 mins walk , world class fly fishing 5 mins drive .


We have just left there after spending the weekend based there to do some wallaby shooting.
The owners are really nice and will happily accommodate 30-40+ people and the vehicles over that weekend.
we have penciled in the lodge and depending on response from you guys will confirm later in the month, she [Dianne] was happy with that arrangement.

----------


## Pengy

Put me down as attending.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Put me down please. Should have my win mag up and running properly in the next few months. I'll be likely going Queenstown and up through twizel(rude not to have a fish). As I said earlier I'm happy to pick people up along the way or drop people at the event and go pick guys up from Christchurch.
How much can we fit in the Triton is really the question?

----------


## Rushy

> Put me down as attending.


How can you plan that far ahead with your busy schedule?

----------


## SiB

Please put me down as participating too. 

Its the South Island. Gotta be there. I never met Toby, but followed his journey in awe and laughter.  The opportunity to remember him will be an honour to share. 

The fact its my wifes birthday the day following is a detail I need to attend to I admit......

----------


## Rushy

Just looking at a map and it occurs to me to ask whether it would make more sense to fly in to Dunedin as it seems closer.  What's the go?

----------


## stug

Best bet would be to fly to CHCH and rent a van/ hit up the CHCH members. Dunedin is probably closer, but imagine a lot more expensive.

----------


## SiB

@Rushy
Whichever gives you the best car rental deal.... or a member also attending can commit to meeting you at said airport and having sufficient boot or roof space (oh ooops I meant a spare passenger seat) to get you there safely if not sanely.

----------


## jakewire

Timaru  also has a couple of flights into from wellington each day, maybe  if there are some from there or close to wellington  4 could arrange a rental ex Timaru
Just another option no idea of flight  price though.

----------


## Rushy

> Best bet would be to fly to CHCH and rent a van/ hit up the CHCH members. Dunedin is probably closer, but imagine a lot more expensive.


A quick check on the Air New Zealand website says there is only twenty bucks between the cost of flights.

----------


## stug

That's a lot closer than I thought it would be.

----------


## jakewire

> That's a lot closer than I thought it would be.


Me to, that would definitely be the go for you then Rushy, save yourself easily 1.5hrs driving time.

----------


## Shootm

I’m in for sure  :Have A Nice Day: 
Already got a bit of a plan coming together.

----------


## Pengy

> How can you plan that far ahead with your busy schedule?


I got my secretary to pencil it into my very full diary.  :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

> Im in for sure 
> Already got a bit of a plan coming together.


Yup same all ready booked accommodation 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Philipo

Yeah the shooting spot ticks the boxes & the motor camp ticks all the other boxes  :Cool: 

I've got a bed booked with my name on it.

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah the shooting spot ticks the boxes & the motor camp ticks all the other boxes 
> 
> I've got a bed booked with my name on it.


I will go down a few days early to help set up so it will be my mission to find your preferred bed and short sheet it.  Not that you'd notice.

----------


## Mathias

I'm booking in a couple of days either side for helping set up & clean up  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 223nut

Will b driving up from invers, could pick ppl up in dunners or qtown. 4seats going. Would b happy to come up early / stay late to help

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

If drive up to Te Anau I can give you a lift from there ?

----------


## 223nut

> If drive up to Te Anau I can give you a lift from there ?


Nah, I should have a new truck by then so want to go for a drive  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

What is required to hold up  gongs? Would high tensile reo rod  12 mm ? 16 mm or 20 mm work ? With a hook or eyelet welded work ? .  Can get up to 2mtr offcuts for nicks from work . As many as we need . 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Waratahs

----------


## Mathias

I could probably supply chain & D shackles for gongs on to what ever you stake them with.

Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Nah, I should have a new truck by then so want to go for a drive


I fully understand!

No worries :-)

----------


## Shootm

> What is required to hold up  gongs? Would high tensile reo rod  12 mm ? 16 mm or 20 mm work ? With a hook or eyelet welded work ? .  Can get up to 2mtr offcuts for nicks from work . As many as we need . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk


I use angle iron smacked into the ground, with reo bar on top. Then conveyor belt cut into strips bolted to the gongs. Ill post a pic when i get home.

Can send you some rubber strips if needed.

----------


## nzfubz

I'll have a 2 - 3 seats available driving from Chch to site. Pretty sure the vehicle accepts north islanders.

----------


## BRADS

> What is required to hold up  gongs? Would high tensile reo rod  12 mm ? 16 mm or 20 mm work ? With a hook or eyelet welded work ? .  Can get up to 2mtr offcuts for nicks from work . As many as we need . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk


I use wire and warrtahs 
Happy to bring gongs and and gear if needed .
Cheers  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> I use wire and warrtahs 
> Happy to bring gongs and and gear if needed .
> Cheers  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Check with @Harryg but he might need your big bugger gongs, 1800,2000yd ones.

----------


## Munsey

We got Warrtahs I could get from work (thats only if we not got a real  big job on )  if they are easier to use , also got a petrol Warrtah driver .

----------


## MSL

yeah wire and Waratahs is quick and easy to set up and fix.

----------


## BRADS

> Check with @Harryg but he might need your big bugger gongs, 1800,2000yd ones.


We can take them if need be 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nickoli

> I will go down a few days early to help set up so it will be my mission to find your preferred bed and short sheet it.  Not that you'd notice.


Mate....he is short....but there are better ways to let him know you have tampered with his bed if you wish to be noticed....

----------


## Harryg

Great to see the amount of support and offers of help that is coming from you guys.
The big gongs will more than likely be an issue. I have to talk to someone down here that might have something, wait and see 
I'm starting to talk with sponsors of the event @Munsey is helping me with that. I hope to get a few lambs/ hoggets  some pork and venison donated to feed you guys
I'll keep everyone informed as to where we are at with this end. and look forward to seeing you guys next year.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Great to see the amount of support and offers of help that is coming from you guys.
> The big gongs will more than likely be an issue. I have to talk to someone down here that might have something, wait and see 
> I'm starting to talk with sponsors of the event @Munsey is helping me with that. I hope to get a few lambs/ hoggets  some pork and venison donated to feed you guys
> I'll keep everyone informed as to where we are at with this end. and look forward to seeing you guys next year.


Thanks for all your work with this Harry  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

Lodge with dorm styles sleeping 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

@Munsey that's mint mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

I might not be able to attend depending on dates but happy to donate a couple processed game animals for tucker.
Would need to be picked up from CHCH
Happy to drop off to someone going with a big freezer and a small appetite 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> I might not be able to attend depending on dates but happy to donate a couple processed game animals for tucker.
> Would need to be picked up from CHCH
> Happy to drop off to someone going with a big freezer and a small appetite 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Haha I could handle that for you .and the conversation would go "i cant believe that r93supplied them minus back steaks what a wanker ! ."  Jokes aside . Awsome offer shure we can sort . 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

From initial talks with Harry We are looking like cooking in kai cooker(hungi style) and im trying for a spit roast that cooks in baskets . So be boned meats rolled . Just FYI 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Haha I could handle that for you .and the conversation would go "i cant believe that r93supplied them minus back steaks what a wanker ! ."  Jokes aside . Awsome offer shure we can sort . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk


Cool. I will likely have them around May.
Don't want them in the freezer to long.

They will be minced and steaked with back steak included

Unless you just want all steak? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> From initial talks with Harry We are looking like cooking in kai cooker(hungi style) and im trying for a spit roast that cooks in baskets . So be boned meats rolled . Just FYI 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk


 Just got confirmed from mate . Spit roast locked in . 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

The other thing to think about is getting a local organisation like school, playcentre, rugby club etc to do the catering. That way everyone gets to enjoy the shooting. Just charge everyone a fee for accomodation and food. Money up front so the organisers don't end up with a big bill.

----------


## Philipo

> The other thing to think about is getting a local organisation like school, playcentre, rugby club etc to do the catering. That way everyone gets to enjoy the shooting. Just charge everyone a fee for accomodation and food. Money up front so the organisers don't end up with a big bill.


Yeah that's what we were thinking to Stu and was our recommendation to Harry ( so he doesn't end up doing all the work & not enjoying the weekend ) but he seems quite happy to sort it so will leave it in his capable hands  :Cool:

----------


## Harryg

> Yeah that's what we were thinking to Stu and was our recommendation to Harry ( so he doesn't end up doing all the work & not enjoying the weekend ) but he seems quite happy to sort it so will leave it in his capable hands


Yep still talking with people.   I've booked my old  Kai cooker (I sold it a few years ago to the green Island fishing club) it will feed 50 easy. and take about 3big bottles to cook I also can get a couple more smaller ones if we need to. A mate has offered new season spuds from Kakanui and he also wants to come and help with the catering. I might even manage to make some of my famous curried eggs for the brave 
I want to get a good sponsor on board early and use that donation as a registration prize. so that everyone who enters will have a chance to win something good. may not be hunting orientated. wait and see on that one.

----------


## Rushy

Harry am I to late to order a double helping of curried eggs?  In fact a whole other bowl of the buggers for Rushy would be the go.

----------


## Harryg

> I might not be able to attend depending on dates but happy to donate a couple processed game animals for tucker.
> Would need to be picked up from CHCH
> Happy to drop off to someone going with a big freezer and a small appetite 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The date is from 9th November, shooting sat 10th, clean up sun 11th meeting place Kurow holiday park

----------


## Harryg

> Harry am I to late to order a double helping of curried eggs?  In fact a whole other bowl of the buggers for Rushy would be the go.


I,ll make you a special order

----------


## Rushy

> I,ll make you a special order


Excellent.  Share a room anyone?  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## R93

> The date is from 9th November, shooting sat 10th, clean up sun 11th meeting place Kurow holiday park


I will be overseas at this stage on those dates but no problem supplying the meat.

If there are any guys handy with a knife showing up let me know. It will be easier for me to supply the meat as saddle, legs etc. Can be cut up to order then


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> Harry am I to late to order a double helping of curried eggs?  In fact a whole other bowl of the buggers for Rushy would be the go.


Right up to reading that, I was going to suggest that any North islanders planning on attending , could take a break at my place

----------


## Harryg

> Right up to reading that, I was going to suggest that any North islanders planning on attending , could take a break at my place


Would that be before or after the curried eggs

----------


## bigred

I'n keen, as a relatively new and quiet member will be good to meet some people in the flesh.  Being in queenstown makes it easier. Looking forward to it.

----------


## Pengy

> Would that be before or after the curried eggs


Well I am not taking any chances now that I know Rushy obviously has a problem in that department. It is bad enough with my dog farting after scoffing Possum

----------


## SiB

In the colllectice spirit of a fart-friendly but safe enjoyable environment, I promise I wont eat any date scones then.  I do try my best to create a positive impression the first time I meet people .......

----------


## Pengy

Joking aside, there is plenty of room at mine if anyone travelling to or from the event want to take a break.
I even have a double sofa bed out on the deck for the flatulanty challenged

----------


## Harryg

Been talking  with  a guy down here. He has indicated  that he may be able to help out with some gongs. I'll talk with him agaon in the new year to confirm  but at this stage itlooks good  hhe is a local and keen longrange shooter and has a couple of 50 cal

----------


## jakewire

We need to book the Lodge Harry, or some huts if not enough for the lodge.
Shall we have a separate thread for those who will want to use it and an account for a deposit nothing else no discussion just confirmation.

----------


## 199p

Booked in

----------


## Harryg

> We need to book the Lodge Harry, or some huts if not enough for the lodge.
> Shall we have a separate thread for those who will want to use it and an account for a deposit nothing else no discussion just confirmation.


Yep would be a good Idea I'll give you a call over the weekend

----------


## jakewire

Ok, I work until 4pm Saturday.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Looks like we might not make it this time, could have the Pacific Regional shooting champs on at the same time  :XD:  :XD:  :XD:

----------


## Rushy

> Looks like we might not make it this time, could have the Pacific Regional shooting champs on at the same time


Bugger!

----------


## gadgetman

> Bugger!


I'll second that Rushy.

----------


## 223nut

> Looks like we might not make it this time, could have the Pacific Regional shooting champs on at the same time


Does this mean there might be a fair chance for us mere mortals?#

----------


## BRADS

> Does this mean there might be a fair chance for us mere mortals?#


You've gotta show up to have a chance..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Savage1

> Does this mean there might be a fair chance for us mere mortals?#


I believe the person who won it last time had a factory gun.

----------


## 223nut

> You've gotta show up to have a chance..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah yeah.... Least with it being I the south island I won't need a full weeks permission slip from the other half

----------


## 223nut

> You've gotta show up to have a chance..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah yeah.... Least with it being I the south island I won't need a full weeks permission slip from the other half

----------


## Paddy79

> Yeah yeah.... Least with it being I the south island I won't need a full weeks permission slip from the other half


 @223nut You should just ask for a full week permission slip anyway  and then when you come back a few days early you can say I missed you my darling wife :Thumbsup:  haha

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Yeah yeah.... Least with it being I the south island I won't need a full weeks permission slip from the other half


Even the north island only took up two days of my time, left home at 5pm on friday, got there at 6am saturday, home at 3am on the monday, got the cows in and started milking.

----------


## gadgetman

> Yeah yeah.... Least with it being I the south island I won't need a full weeks permission slip from the other half


You are going about this all wrong. You simply *INFORM* the other half you are taking the time off and book it in.

----------


## Paddy79

> You are going about this all wrong. You simply *INFORM* the other half you are taking the time off and book it in.


you make it sound like he is in charge hahaha

----------


## gadgetman

> you make it sound like he is in charge hahaha


You think he needs to put n a request to 'wear the trousers'?

----------


## Rushy

> You think he needs to put n a request to 'wear the trousers'?


I have no doubts that 223nut wears the trousers in his house ........ of course his wife picks them out though. It doesn't mean he is not the boss, just like me he can be the boss .......... when she lets us.

----------


## Maca49

As I tell my wife" your not the boss of me" or "I don't have a mother". Puts a smile on her face to know it makes me feel good!! :Wink:

----------


## 223nut

Hmmm this thread took a twist....

If organisers need a hand flick me a p.m. Looking forward to meeting a few more forumites

----------


## outdoorlad

I'll be keen, put my name down chaps.

----------


## Munsey

Early days but we will let xmas pass and then  maybe ramp things up a bit . But pissing down in Chch so im pitching this . Excuse the rawness . But is a concept .(open to suggestions)  Thinking of a basic plane  t shirt .  Pre order , no pissing about  you in or out ! . So put it out there expressions of interest . No bones about it hope to make a proffit of $ 10 -$20 ( depending on how cheep i can do these ) . 
Thinking    Black T White silhouette Toby & text  .  Will come back with art work once been to printer for options/ quote . Idea is to get some funds to help get things in  order .  Feed back pls 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

IF YOU WOULD BE INTERESTED IN A T SHIRT (Depending on price ) like this post .

----------


## Rushy

You might want to separate the word Long from the word Range and the word South from the word Island.  I'd order one.

----------


## Munsey

> You might want to separate the word Long from the word Range and the word South from the word Island.  I'd order one.


 done

----------


## Shootm

Good on yah @Munsey I’m in for one.

----------


## Angus_A

I'd be keen to come along if there's still room, happy to help with catering.

----------


## gadgetman

> I'd be keen to come along if there's still room, happy to help with catering.


And send some lead down range. I'm sure you will get plenty of offers.

----------


## Angus_A

> And send some lead down range. I'm sure you will get plenty of offers.


With any luck I'll be bringing my own gear, got my doctors seal of approval and she'll write me a note when I apply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan

> With any luck I'll be bringing my own gear, got my doctors seal of approval and she'll write me a note when I apply. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it a witch doctor?

----------


## Harryg

Ok Guys
An Ac has now been set up with Kiwi Bank for people paying there registration for this years shoot on the weekend off Sat 10th November at Kurow
The Ac will be administered by myself and jakewire
I have managed to get a sponsor who will supply and fit a suppressor for a bolt action rifle (conditions apply ). 
Prize is only available to those who register and attend the event, Winners name will be drawn on the Sat night.
A fee of $50.00 has been set I intend this to cover all costs other than your accommodation. You'll have to sort that out most guys are booking into the holiday park 
The Ac details are Ac name is H Gibson Ac number is 38 9011 032357806 please you forum name when making your deposit.
I hope that is all you need if not just let me know
Cheers

----------


## Gibo

Acc number seems short mate? I better get going and book my accom, dont really want to top and tail with the Ongaonga rapist  :O O:

----------


## Harryg

Ac number sorted I hope

----------


## Shootm

It worked for me.
Paid :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shootm

Hey @Harryg you might want to start a thread with just the account number and people to post once they have paid. It will get hijacked to shit but @jakewire might be able to keep it tidy.

----------


## BRADS

Paid 
Good luck keeping ya thread tidy mate .

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

Paid

----------


## Harryg

I've set up a different thread for registration 
My fault for not thinking about that thanks guys
Make it easy for me, only use for paying into AC

----------


## Beaker

As for prizes, last year I won a @stug stock at the auction. I haven't found a suitable action to stick in it - so, if @stug is willing, I'll offer the stock for this year's shoot, as a auction prize.

----------


## stug

> As for prizes, last year I won a @stug stock at the auction. I haven't found a suitable action to stick in it - so, if @stug is willing, I'll offer the stock for this year's shoot, as a auction prize.


I was wondering who won that, spoke to Phillipo about it but never got a name. That's fine if you want to.

----------


## Beaker

> I was wondering who won that, spoke to Phillipo about it but never got a name. That's fine if you want to.


Sweet - 1 Stug stock into the auction

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Maybe a thread could be started where we can list items to auction also? Might encourage people selling things to consider possibly donating them to the auction instead?

----------


## Tahr

Now that there is a thread for payment, I wonder if the exact specifics for the event (venue, dates etc) could be put into one clear page for reference, or is it already there and I can't find it?

Thanks

----------


## BRADS

> Now that there is a thread for payment, I wonder if the exact specifics for the event (venue, dates etc) could be put into one clear page for reference, or is it already there and I can't find it?
> 
> Thanks


It's all there Bruce 
You just have to sort through all the bone comments some people make to find it..


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> It's all there Bruce 
> You just have to sort through all the bone comments some people make to find it..
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Great thanks!

----------


## Gibo

Starting to froth a bit on this. Me and @nickbop heading down a couply days early for a sniff in those widdle hills  :Grin:  Proba just fly down and flycamp under the stars for Wed and Thur night before heading to the Kurow campsite  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

@BRADS we are forming a plan. I think you will need to join us  :Wink:  Talk tonight

----------


## nickbop

> Starting to froth a bit on this. Me and @nickbop heading down a couply days early for a sniff in those widdle hills  Proba just fly down and flycamp under the stars for Wed and Thur night before heading to the Kurow campsite


Heard its not even that steep @Gibo and the two other types of goats down there are dumb as😂

----------


## Gibo

See how these SI boys go in Galatea you reckon  :Grin:

----------


## Shootm

Looking at the payment thread and not much action there, thought you SI fellas wanted the Toby Shoot? Come on guys you need to support this to keep it going.

----------


## Gibo

If theres more NI than SI attendees i'll piss myself, and you will never live it down! Im paying on payday this month, flights, accom and entry. Cant wait!! Chamois hunt locked in too :Thumbsup:  might need a sherpa

----------


## BRADS

> Looking at the payment thread and not much action there, thought you SI fellas wanted the Toby Shoot? Come on guys you need to support this to keep it going.


Seems to be lots of excuses allready
I'm with Gibo getting  excited allready 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Carpe Diem

30 cal terry and Happy are road tripin it. I'm meeting them flying into CHCH - I have already booked in at the Motel for three three of us plus one who still needs arm twisted.... Which is I understand strategically across the road (or not far ) from the pub!!!

Entries paid very shortly...
CD

----------


## Gibo

Room with Happy....... oh f that  :Grin:

----------


## Shootm

> 30 cal terry and Happy are road tripin it. I'm meeting them flying into CHCH - I have already booked in at the Motel for three three of us plus one who still needs arm twisted.... Which is I understand strategically across the road (or not far ) from the pub!!!
> 
> Entries paid very shortly...
> CD


More NI going. @Gibo I think you’re right mate there might be more NI than SI .

----------


## Gibo

> More NI going. @Gibo I think you’re right mate there might be more NI than SI .


oh well, its going to be a hoot no matter whos there, god i feel for happys liver on that road trip

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

There will be a decent SI contingent there we are just pretty laid back about things down here

----------


## outdoorlad

> There will be a decent SI contingent there we are just pretty laid back about things down here


I've paid, so that should keep those northerners happy for a few days   :Thumbsup:

----------


## PerazziSC3

I don't even know what I will be doing next weekend let alone in 9 months time! I will be there no doubt I'm sure

----------


## Happy

> Right up to reading that, I was going to suggest that any North islanders planning on attending , could take a break at my place


 @Pengy me and midget would like to stay one night. Probably the Wednesday the 7th... We have a road trip organised ...  :Cool:

----------


## Gibo

Getting our uniform sorted @Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> Getting our uniform sorted @Rushy
> Attachment 85834


I reckon mate.  Fucking way cool.  Need details.

----------


## Shootm

> Need details.


It's a shirt with Waikato Draught on it. Ha Ha. Put your glasses on Rushy.

----------


## Rushy

> It's a shirt with Waikato Draught on it. Ha Ha. Put your glasses on Rushy.


Gibo knows that I mean where can I get one and how many chicks per hour does it pull in the time it takes to drink a crate?

----------


## Shootm

> Gibo knows that I mean where can I get one and how many chicks per hour does it pull in the time it takes to drink a crate?


Careful wearing it down South then Rushy.

----------


## Savage1

Is a 4WD needed at the property or will a car be able to do the job?

----------


## Philipo

Normal road car will get ya to the shooting mound, there's a couple of K's of gravel and thats it  :Cool:

----------


## Harryg

> Is a 4WD needed at the property or will a car be able to do the job?


If everything goes to plan car should be fine just don't get some think that is really low, one small creek to cross but nearly all flat land and hard tracks

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Is a 4WD needed at the property or will a car be able to do the job?


Different venue but if the last two years is anything to go by you can turn up in a full body cast and roller skates and someone will get you to the mound anyhow

----------


## Pengy

> @Pengy me and midget would like to stay one night. Probably the Wednesday the 7th... We have a road trip organised ...


I will make sure the hell hound is locked away  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> I will make sure the hell hound is locked away


Are you going to grace us with your presence this year ploppy?

----------


## The Claw

I reckon I'm going to need to make an effort to drive the 3.5 hours to Kurow just to see what turns up... Might even bring a shooting iron or 2 along for a play.

I'm sure there's been heaps of offers to sort out some hunting etc to tack on to the shoot (I can't be bothered wading through the 9 pages of educated discussion in this thread). I maybe in a position to take a few for a quick tahr trip on the Sunday/Mon, can't promise too much though as I'll not long be back from oversea's and my work wife won't be in a mood for letting me away from the office for too long...

----------


## 223nut

9-11 October.... Will be coming up from Invercargill if anyone wants a lift up? May try and squeeze a hunt in before or after

----------


## The Claw

> 9-11 October.... Will be coming up from Invercargill if anyone wants a lift up? May try and squeeze a hunt in before or after


October? I thought it was in November?

----------


## 223nut

> October? I thought it was in November?


Ahhh crap yeah November.....

----------


## Gibo

All new members welcome. How many have we got coming so far @Harryg? Still more Northeners than Soufs? 
Get amonst it guys and girls  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

> Are you going to grace us with your presence this year ploppy?


Working on it Gobo

----------


## Harryg

North leading the charge at the moment.  plenty room for more  
Need @Gibo to stir the buggers up

----------


## Gibo

Might be worth another thread soon with all details at the start. This ones a bit hard to sift through :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

I might have to make a list of members from the SI i am keen to have a beer with. I’ll start with @JoshC you coming chap?

----------


## The Claw

> I might have to make a list of members from the SI i am keen to have a beer with. Ill start with @JoshC you coming chap?


I'll chase him up. Might be able to get a full horse and cart load from Gore... 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> I'll chase him up. Might be able to get a full horse and cart load from Gore... 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Sounds as good as your avatar looks  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Gibo if there are more of us from the north turn up than south islanders then there needs to be a significant and memorable penalty imposed for our entertainment.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Gibo if there are more of us from the north turn up than south islanders then there needs to be a significant and memorable penalty imposed for our entertainment.


Having so many North Islanders in the South Island IS a significant penalty!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo if there are more of us from the north turn up than south islanders then there needs to be a significant and memorable penalty imposed for our entertainment.


I am sure we can come up with something mate. Might have to ban Waikato from the SI! I will suffer when I visit but hey i'll take that on the chin to punish them mate.

----------


## JoshC

> I might have to make a list of members from the SI i am keen to have a beer with. Ill start with @JoshC you coming chap?


Dunno mate. Try not to think too far past next week  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Dunno mate. Try not to think too far past next week


Well get some thinking happening.

----------


## Rushy

you bloody technogeek 
GM

----------


## gadgetman

> you bloody technogeek 
> GM


I resemble that remark.

This year the plan i to hit a target. Any target will do.

----------


## Rushy

> I resemble that remark.
> 
> This year the plan i to hit a target. Any target will do.


I have suggested to the committee that a barn door be placed to one side of the range.  While it has been accepted in principle the debate is currently about whether it should be set at 25 or 30 yards.

----------


## BRADS

> I have suggested to the committee that a barn door be placed to one side of the range.  While it has been accepted in principle the debate is currently about whether it should be set at 25 or 30 yards.


25 yards is a bit far for those south island boys Rushy 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> 25 yards is a bit far for those south island boys Rushy 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yokels!  I figured theyd have scopes by now Brads.

----------


## gadgetman

> 25 yards is a bit far for those south island boys Rushy 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I have high standards to maintain Brads. The old man apparently didn't do too well at basic training before heading off WWII. Failed to hit the target door at 50y.

----------


## gadgetman

> Yokels!  I figured theyd have scopes by now Brads.


I like 2 scopes on my ice creme cone.

----------


## Harryg

> 25 yards is a bit far for those south island boys Rushy 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


yards we can do. metre's are what fucks us up

----------


## jakewire

Yards  :Wtfsmilie: 
How far's that

----------


## Friwi

1 Yard= 1 wallaby hop ,just to make it simple for those SI boys ;-)

----------


## The Claw

Getting my 6.5CM sorted and ready for the shoot. Load development is going well today... Initial groups ans then what I think I'll settle with. 147gr ELD-M's at 2,690fps

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Bernie

Hi claw what powder you using I'm getting similar average 17mm (some all touching but I'm an average.shot) my load is 42 grains adi ar 2209  143 grain 143 eld x   Not sure of velocity as chrony refused to work

----------


## The Claw

> Hi claw what powder you using I'm getting similar average 17mm (some all touching but I'm an average.shot) my load is 42 grains adi ar 2209  143 grain 143 eld x   Not sure of velocity as chrony refused to work


I'm using Norma URP. Over the 2 groups at this load (the lower group above is a different load) the velocity ES was 17 fps and SD was 7 fps, so I'm pretty happy with that as well.

In my rifle the load that you are using gave me 2,600fps (24" barrel) 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Vod Ka'nockers

i might be keen to attend..... however i think i will need to buy something suitably shooty.(and assume that i can get the time off).
  what caliber is recommended.... best i can do at the mo is 12g with slugs or an untried .223 (ar15).

suggestions?

 :Grin: 

cheers Vod

----------


## Harryg

> i might be keen to attend..... however i think i will need to buy something suitably shooty.(and assume that i can get the time off).
>   what caliber is recommended.... best i can do at the mo is 12g with slugs or an untried .223 (ar15).
> 
> suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> cheers Vod


You got the perfect calibre's see you here

----------


## Shootm

> i might be keen to attend..... however i think i will need to buy something suitably shooty.(and assume that i can get the time off).
>   what caliber is recommended.... best i can do at the mo is 12g with slugs or an untried .223 (ar15).
> 
> suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> cheers Vod


@Vod Kanockers

Calibre is not what the shoot is all about neither is hitting the targets. Just ask  @gadgetman :Psmiley:  Its a memorial for Toby.
A chance to get together or meet up for the first time.
Your 223 wont be the only one there.
See you there  :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> @Vod Ka’nockers
> 
> Calibre is not what the shoot is all about neither is hitting the targets. Just ask  @gadgetman It’s a memorial for Toby.
> A chance to get together or meet up for the first time.
> Your 223 won’t be the only one there.
> See you there


Absolutely! But hitting targets is good too, so they tell me.

----------


## csmiffy

I'm talking myself into this a little. 
Not really worried about the shooting part (is it mandatory?), more so the catch up with some good buggers I've got to know over a puter screen
If one of my projects was ready, that might pop out for a look/shot, mind you it may look better in photos than in person so to speak so maybe not lol.
What's the go with camping costs etc? I spose that's further up the ladder somewhere? Entry fee needed if you don't shoot?

----------


## Shootm

As of tonight flights are booked.

----------


## 199p

> As of tonight flights are booked.


Ditto

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Philipo

Ditto Ditto

----------


## Gibo

The Northern Invasion is underway  :Grin:  Lock up your woman hahahahahaha

----------


## 223nut

> The Northern Invasion is underway  Lock up your woman hahahahahaha


I thought we just had to make sure the sheep were in the back paddock out of harms way....

What's the name of the accomodation where most are staying, Kurow holiday Park?

----------


## Gibo

Yip that's the place.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> The Northern Invasion is underway  Lock up your woman hahahahahaha


We have more than one Gibo

----------


## BRADS

> We have more than one Gibo


Your sister is all I need

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> We have more than one Gibo


Can I order two please Ryan?  I reckon both my belly and my back could get cold that far South.

----------


## oraki

Cheers @Harryg. I'll give ya a call closer to the time and try and coordinate some dates preshoot to get things sorted out. Still not sure of my dates yet

----------


## Cowboy06

Sorry guys would have come but we have a Alpine longrange match at reefton on that weekend now. Maybe next year if its down here again.

----------


## blair993

Yeap was keen but same as the cowboy going to the alpine match.

----------


## Carpe Diem

Well I booked My airfares to CHCH return this morning for the event. So hopefully the @Happy & @30calterry vengabus that I've booked ex CHCH /return makes it down to pick me up after whats beginning to looking like a 2 week Roady for them - with more than a few stop-overs along the way....

Staying at the Kurow Motel boys not far away from the Pub (haven't had the heart yet to tell Happy its a Speights pub -Revenge is sweet!!!)

Be afraid Pengy, Be very afraid.....

CD.

----------


## Pengy

> Well I booked My airfares to CHCH return this morning for the event. So hopefully the @Happy & @30calterry vengabus that I've booked ex CHCH /return makes it down to pick me up after whats beginning to looking like a 2 week Roady for them - with more than a few stop-overs along the way....
> 
> Staying at the Kurow Motel boys not far away from the Pub (haven't had the heart yet to tell Happy its a Speights pub -Revenge is sweet!!!)
> 
> Be afraid Pengy, Be very afraid.....
> 
> CD.


You lot don't scare me  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> You lot don't scare me


30calterry should.  He can look you in the eye.

----------


## Friwi

And electrify you ;-) or electrifry? ...something to do with sparks anyway.

----------


## Pengy

> 30calterry should.  He can look you in the eye.


The kneecap actually  :Psmiley:

----------


## Preacher

Shit this sounds like it will be a great event.  Just reading through the last few pages has had me cracking up.  Seems like quite a few good c*nts attending and if I hadn't just sold everything but the bush slut to fund a new house I would love to meet some of you characters.  Will hopefully meet you next time and I will be well set up and properly prepared to miss everything past 200m.

----------


## Rushy

> Shit this sounds like it will be a great event.  Just reading through the last few pages has had me cracking up.  Seems like quite a few good c*nts attending and if I hadn't just sold everything but the bush slut to fund a new house I would love to meet some of you characters.  Will hopefully meet you next time and I will be well set up and properly prepared to miss everything past 200m.


Come on down anyway Preacher.

----------


## Rushy

Flights and accomodation booked.  @ebf a heads up that I have changed my mind about driving down.

----------


## Shootm

> Flights and accomodation booked.  @ebf a heads up that I have changed my mind about driving down.


That would be a long way from your neck of the woods. You flying to ChCh or Dunedin?

----------


## Rushy

Flying in to Dunedin and hiring a car from there.  As long as I am physically and financially able, I would not ever miss the chance to honour the memory of such a remarkable young man.  He gave us much of himself and he taught many of us older members much about life, living and what is most important.  It is the least I can do to keep his contribution to this forum alive.

----------


## jakewire

You guys that are flying in
I'm taking the Friday off work so can help meeting folk who are unfamiliar with the area, though GPs does a great job.
Anyone needs or wants a meet and guidance or if anyone chooses to fly into Timaru that morning and requires a lift I can meet them and we can sort it out.
There are cheap old bangers to hire from the local wrecker here which maybe all  some require.

----------


## Shootm

> Flying in to Dunedin and hiring a car from there.  As long as I am physically and financially able, I would not ever miss the chance to honour the memory of such a remarkable young man.  He gave us much of himself and he taught many of us older members much about life, living and what is most important.  It is the least I can do to keep his contribution to this forum alive.


Only reason I asked is we had a seat from ChCh if you needed. Looks like youre sorted.

----------


## Harryg

Annual leave booked in for the week so we can get set up and catering sorted out
For you guys that are still undecided or just haven't got round to registering yet.  help me out so I have some idea how many I need to cater for. I won't have a lot of time leading up to the shoot. best if I can get most things organised well before hand

----------


## jakewire

Yes fellas especially the Southern Guys, Harry's busy time of the year so if we could get a few more regos from the guys who are coming it would be really helpful.
Even if your pretty sure please register, it's far better to over cater than under cater as I'm sure your aware.

----------


## Preacher

> Come on down anyway Preacher.


I'm working on it  @Rushy.  Might regret that post once you have the "pleasure" of meeting me though.  Best described as some kind of semi alcoholic man-child with severe tourettes.

And I can't even shoot for shit.

----------


## Harryg

> I'm working on it  @Rushy.  Might regret that post once you have the "pleasure" of meeting me though.  Best described as some kind of semi alcoholic man-child with severe tourettes.
> 
> And I can't even shoot for shit.


 @Preacher sounds like you'll fit right in. better get your rego  accommodation and travel sorted

----------


## Rushy

> I'm working on it  @Rushy.  Might regret that post once you have the "pleasure" of meeting me though.  Best described as some kind of semi alcoholic man-child with severe tourettes.
> 
> And I can't even shoot for shit.


You'll fit right in then.  You are not allowed to shoot like shit though as Gadgetman has that corner pinned down.

----------


## chainsaw

Reg payment thru @Harryg - look forward to meeting up with all the deviants from last year.

----------


## Preacher

Sorry I am a lazy cunt and can't be arsed trawling to find dates.  When,where and how much?  My jaw now hurts but SHE has now instructed that I am allowed to attend.  Will it be a waste of time bringing the 7.62 open sighted bush gat?  If not then I will end up looking like Quagmire from family guy by time I get there trying to fund a more suitable rig.

----------


## Rushy

You could win the three hundred metre off hand with that.  Hell I might borrow it for that as well.

----------


## Preacher

Well I once made a 200m shot on a clay hanging in an orchard double vision drunk with my compound bow Rushy.  About 20ft of elevation and eyes closed was the ticket.  Only took about 4185 tries too.

----------


## Harryg

@Preacher 
When 9th to 11th Nov
Where on a station just out of Kurow 
How much $50.00
Place to stay Kurow holiday park
you will find Ac details on a different thread here https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-2018-a-40280/

----------


## Preacher

> Well then , Fuck off and I hope i never ever  get to meet you.


Wow, I was just taking the piss.  I thought that would have been obvious with the general jist of the post.  Maybe have a hot bath with scented candles bro?  Might help you relax.

----------


## jakewire

Thanks harry.

----------


## Preacher

Thanks @Harryg

----------


## gadgetman

> You'll fit right in then.  You are not allowed to shoot like shit though as Gadgetman has that corner pinned down.


Hey, I resemble that remark. But I don't think anyone has noticed. How far did I successfully shoot last year? Couldn't even get on target at 100m, or 50m. I think I did throw a stone at a gong and hit though.

----------


## Preacher

Did I fuck up somehow  @jakewire? I don't think I did but.....? Don't want to get off to a bad start with ya.  I'm a cheeky cunt though. ......., so was the bath lovely?  

Bet we probably get on real well when we meet though.

----------


## jakewire

> Wow, I was just taking the piss.  I thought that would have been obvious with the general jist of the post.  Maybe have a hot bath with scented candles bro?  Might help you relax.


Sorry mate, I apologize.
 Totally picked you up the wrong way
I've cleaned up the post.

----------


## jakewire

> Did I fuck up somehow  @jakewire? I don't think I did but.....? Don't want to get off to a bad start with ya.  I'm a cheeky cunt though. ......., so was the bath lovely?  
> 
> Bet we probably get on real well when we meet though.


We'll be excellent, see you there.

----------


## The Claw

> @Preacher 
> When 9th to 11th Nov
> Where on a station just out of Kurow 
> How much $50.00
> Place to stay Kurow holiday park
> you will find Ac details on a different thread here https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-2018-a-40280/


Couple of questions...

Is there anything organised shooting wise for the Friday or is it just when we turn up at Kurow?

Any idea on number of rounds needed? I'll probably have somewhere between 150-200?

Cheers

----------


## The Claw

I posted this on the auction thread as well... Happy to receive gear from those coming from up North and bring it along to the shoot. (if you are flying and dont want to, or don't have the space to bring a couple of guns and thousands of rounds of ammo) 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Harryg

> Couple of questions...
> 
> Is there anything organised shooting wise for the Friday or is it just when we turn up at Kurow?
> 
> Any idea on number of rounds needed? I'll probably have somewhere between 150-200?
> 
> Cheers


 Sorry for late reply
Most of the guys will be turning up on the Friday and some of us will still be setting up. Will be up to you how many rounds you put down the range

----------


## The Claw

> Sorry for late reply
> Most of the guys will be turning up on the Friday and some of us will still be setting up. Will be up to you how many rounds you put down the range


Cheers Harry. I could possibly get up there Thursday evening (if my brother is able to get off work) to help set up on Friday morning if that's of any help? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## miketheyank

Hey guys, I'm flying into Auckland on Friday the 9th of November @ 5am from the U.S. Do you think I'd be able to make it down there and experience the Toby shoot before it ends? My mate wants me to go incredibly bad. This is my first NZ trip.

----------


## Rushy

Sure you could.  Just get a connecting flight to Christchurch or Dunedin and you'd be fine. I am sure someone could sort a ride from there.

----------


## miketheyank

The event is in Kurow, right? 

Slowly learning the geography/locations of the major cities.

----------


## jakewire

Sure is , well just outside of and across the river.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Hey guys, I'm flying into Auckland on Friday the 9th of November @ 5am from the U.S. Do you think I'd be able to make it down there and experience the Toby shoot before it ends? My mate wants me to go incredibly bad. This is my first NZ trip.



Get a flight to chch on the Friday and I'll pick you up

----------


## miketheyank

Roger that. Thanks guys.. Looking forward to being there!

----------


## Gibo

> Get a flight to chch on the Friday and I'll pick you up


We will be hunting ya drip!

----------


## Angus_A

Bring him lol

----------


## 223nut

> We will be hunting ya drip!


I'll be passing through Dunedin on the way up so could pick him up

----------


## Angus_A

I think he's planning on coming a bit earlier and we're renting a car and driving down. So might be already sorted.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> We will be hunting ya drip!


Will have to pass through chch on the way from hunting grounds to the shoot

----------


## miketheyank

Update: 

Should be arriving on Sunday, 11/4/2018. Gives me some time to settle in and not have to rush down to Kurow. 

Appreciate all the offers though.. 

You guys are a kind bunch. Definitely a different vibe than here in Vegas.

----------


## Rushy

> Update: 
> 
> Should be arriving on Sunday, 11/4/2018. Gives me some time to settle in and not have to rush down to Kurow. 
> 
> Appreciate all the offers though.. 
> 
> You guys are a kind bunch. Definitely a different vibe than here in Vegas.


Mate I'll play the cheeky Kiwi that say it's too late to come in April.  I suspect you mean you will arrive on Sunday 4/11/2018.

----------


## Konev

Just seen this, im dead keen. Will only have a 223AR but there always needs to be a comedy option.

skimmed through thread and saw people offering rides to the event, ill be able to do seats from Queenstown to Kurow and back.

----------


## Vod Ka'nockers

> Just seen this, im dead keen. Will only have a 223AR but there always needs to be a comedy option.
> 
> skimmed through thread and saw people offering rides to the event, ill be able to do seats from Queenstown to Kurow and back.


i might be there with an ar and a .22 so we can be the comedy relief together!

----------


## gimp

Can someone summarise this event for me so I don't have to read 350 posts?

What-Where-When-Other?

----------


## R93

> Can someone summarise this event for me so I don't have to read 350 posts?
> 
> What-Where-When-Other?


Just go. You'll love it. But then again getting you to a club shoot is hard enough

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> Can someone summarise this event for me so I don't have to read 350 posts?
> 
> What-Where-When-Other?


  @gimp
What = Gong Shoot 
Where = Kurow
When = 10-11 November 
Cost = Look through the payment thread
Commitment = See you there :Wink: 

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-2018-a-40280/

----------


## gimp

> Just go. You'll love it. But then again getting you to a club shoot is hard enough
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


heck i've been up there just about every weekend since April... except all of June

----------


## R93

> heck i've been up there just about every weekend since April... except all of June


On Sundays or doing your own thing? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> On Sundays or doing your own thing? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Sundays... actually have weekends free this winter

----------


## R93

> Sundays... actually have weekends free this winter


So you will be up there soon or is it pissing down? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> So you will be up there soon or is it pissing down? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yep and nah it's pretty dry today

----------


## R93

> Yep and nah it's pretty dry today


Many shooting Ipsc or just you?
I was getting pissed off setting up all the time and no one showing except Nigel when he wasn't busy. 


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> Many shooting Ipsc or just you?
> I was getting pissed off setting up all the time and no one showing except Nigel when he wasn't busy. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


There's been about 3-5 of us shooting IPSC/action every weekend lately.

----------


## R93

> There's been about 3-5 of us shooting IPSC/action every weekend lately.


Good stuff. Hope that is still happening when I get back.

I have been going to chch or Ashburton as they have excellent turnouts and shoots. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> Good stuff. Hope that is still happening when I get back.
> 
> I have been going to chch or Ashburton as they have excellent turnouts and shoots. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


When're you back? I'll lose weekends again in September through til April

----------


## R93

> When're you back? I'll lose weekends again in September through til April


Not sure to be fair. Season finishes here in October but I might be heading to the states guiding for a while after.

Hoping I can come home end of October as I will have been away 4 months but if given the opportunity I don't want to turn it down. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

Booked accommodation yesterday, still a few cabins left. Hurry up those who are pondering  :Wink:

----------


## Preacher

Shit I feel like I am running out of time to suss stuff,  accommodation/travel etc.  Recent house purchase has hammered funds.  Hope can figure something out before it's too late.

----------


## Savage1

I've hired a largish car to get to and from CHCH airport to the shoot, leaving airport on the friday and returning Sunday arvo, I could fit one, probably two, others. PM me if you're looking for a ride.

Reminds me, I need to sort accomodation otherwise I'll be spooning with @BRADS

----------


## 199p

> I've hired a largish car to get to and from CHCH airport to the shoot, leaving airport on the friday and returning Sunday arvo, I could fit one, probably two, others. PM me if you're looking for a ride.
> 
> Reminds me, I need to sort accomodation otherwise I'll be spooning with @BRADS


He would like that 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Savage1

> He would like that 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm worried that I would too.

----------


## Carpe Diem

Ha Ha @Savage1 there's a bed at the inn if you want to stay at the Kurow motel. Don't worry separate beds to @Happy and 30calterry... lol!

Might want to view this before saying yes but definitely will be fun and the boys will be pretty much end up anywhere that there is alcohol to be drunk...!



 :Wtfsmilie:  :Redbullsmiley:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

@Harryg

Mate is it possible for you to start a new thread (yes another one) with location, payment details, link to accommodation, and a rough plan of the event on the one page? Oh and some pics of hot naked chicks

That way its all in one tidy place at the start of a thread. Getting a fair few asking about the details and I have to go trolling  :Wink:  through them all. 

Thanks mate you're a legend

 @Munsey you still doing t shirts mate?

----------


## Rushy

Gee Harry you will make a fine secretary for Gibo in your spare time. Mate I will hold him while you slap him in November.

----------


## Gibo

I just got off the phone with Harry. Took a while to pick the english words out then we were away  :Grin:

----------


## Harryg

@Gibo Took a while to pick the english words out then we were away  :Grin: [/QUOTE
Just wait until you here my french

----------


## Rushy

> I just got off the phone with Harry. Took a while to pick the english words out then we were away


What?  Was he speaking Swahili?

----------


## ebf

> Reminds me, I need to sort accomodation otherwise I'll be spooning with @BRADS


If you want extra "cuddles", take a sheepskin with you  :Psmiley:

----------


## 223nut

Everyone got travel and accomodation booked... 

Going to have to rescind my offer of travel from Invercargill (unless you can fit in with my travel time) am now going to need a seat in someone's vehicle whilst up there, have accomodation sorted at the holiday home staying in my camper which is getting dropped off along with me and my rifle

----------


## miketheyank

So, are the cabins at the Kurow Holiday Park?

Visiting from the USA, and I like itineraries.  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> So, are the cabins at the Kurow Holiday Park?
> 
> Visiting from the USA, and I like itineraries.


Yes.

----------


## miketheyank

> Yes.


Coolio, thanks. Also driving down from Auckland, kinda important info haha.

----------


## Rushy

> Coolio, thanks. Also driving down from Auckland, kinda important info haha.


It would only be right then to warn you that there is a big gap in the road between Wellington and Picton that you can't drive across.  Oh and we drive on the other (correct) side of the road.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## miketheyank

> It would only be right then to warn you that there is a big gap in the road between Wellington and Picton that you can't drive across.  Oh and we drive on the other (correct) side of the road.  Ha ha ha ha.


Yeah, i'm aware of the ferry.  :Wink: . The second part is subjective! Haha. I'm excited, actually.

----------


## Gibo

shit the bed this has come around quick!! 1 more week and its all on!

I hear you SI guys are dragging the chain and need to get moving and attend. Get amongst it guys it really will be a cracker weekend!

----------


## jakewire

I paid.

----------


## Rushy

> I paid.


See ya there.  You'll recognise Gibo and I by the class beer we will be drinking.  Oh and just in case you can't tell us apart, I am the taller of the two of us.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## jakewire

I'm pretty certain y'all won't take too much finding.

----------


## Beaker

> See ya there.  You'll recognise Gibo and I by the class beer we will be drinking.  Oh and just in case you can't tell us apart, I am the taller of the two of us.  Ha ha ha ha


And the wider....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmwsm

Anyone heading south with a spare seat? 
I don't mind heading south to meet up. PM me if so please.
Cheers
Jeff

----------


## Rushy

> Anyone heading south with a spare seat? 
> I don't mind heading south to meet up. PM me if so please.
> Cheers
> Jeff


 @Angus A will be passing through your way on his way down. @Happy probably will be as well.  You thinking of coming?

----------


## 7mmwsm

> @Angus A will be passing through your way on his way down. @Happy probably will be as well.  You thinking of coming?


Yeah thinking about it. I was busy but things have freed up a bit.

----------


## Happy

Sorry chaps we no good for anything   :Sick:  Serious Road Tripping

 We bringing all of CDs gear

 We over nighting at a mates in Welly

Next we invading the Penguins lair @Pengy

Then stopping with Family in Chch a night picking up @carpe Deim at airport then the shoot 

Then lose the hitchhiker back at airport 

Then coastal pub crawl or Molesworth

Cross Ferry and two days hunting before the home stretch.... 

We ll have  more baggage on board than a drug riddled hooker  Im sure of that ....

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Few of us doing airport runs if you could grab a cheap flight?

----------


## Gibo

@Pengy and @stingray I bloody hope you've sorted you're shit out and are heading down with Cam.

----------


## veitnamcam

> @Pengy and @stingray I bloody hope you've sorted you're shit out and are heading down with Cam.


Pretty sure the Stingray is :Thumbsup:  .....no word from the Penguin as yet.

----------


## Pengy

> Pretty sure the Stingray is .....no word from the Penguin as yet.


He is working on it. No leave entitlement makes it a bit tricky  :Sad:

----------


## Gibo

Do you need me to write you a note FFS! Its over a weekend man, I will slap you with a rotten pilchard if you are not there.

----------


## 223nut

> , I will slap you with a rotten pilchard if you are not there.


I can supply a salmon, would make a better slapping device

----------


## BRADS

Is anyone heading from kurrow back to Christchurch in the afternoon on sunday with 3 spare seats?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I can supply a salmon, would make a better slapping device


I'll hold the bugger.

----------


## mikee

> He is working on it. No leave entitlement makes it a bit tricky


understand that totally, I cant afford to turn work away at the moment either just the way life is

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Is anyone heading from kurrow back to Christchurch in the afternoon on sunday with 3 spare seats?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I will be in timaru all Sunday, heading back to chch from there with 3 seats spare. Will probably leave timaru around 5 but that depends on a few things

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is anyone heading from kurrow back to Christchurch in the afternoon on sunday with 3 spare seats?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Im not sure when I am heading away.....whats happening on the Sunday? Shooting then pack up or just pack up or whats the go?

At this stage I have the back seat spare which probably wouldnt be super comfortable for 3 adults but doable if ya stuck.

----------


## Gibo

We should might have a spare seat with Ryan?

----------


## outdoorlad

I’ll have some spare seats too but will be heading off early arvo.

----------


## Rushy

Its on us lads.  I will be putting the kit in the car this time next week"

----------


## Gibo

Um can you SI lads sort that weather forecast out for us  :Wink:

----------


## outdoorlad

> Um can you SI lads sort that weather forecast out for us



It’s nice today  :Grin:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Um can you SI lads sort that weather forecast out for us


Bro they cant get 3 days of weather right down here theres no way they can get it right over a week out

----------


## gadgetman

> Bro they cant get 3 days of weather right down here theres no way they can get it right over a week out


+1

Whatever the forecast is now you could just about bet on the opposite.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Um can you SI lads sort that weather forecast out for us


Sorry, no idea how to do a reverse rain dance. I suck at the footwork, have forgotten the spells I was supposed to mumble, and can't find a unicorn to sacrifice.

----------


## 223nut

> Um can you SI lads sort that weather forecast out for us


Just be glad it's not this weekend... Dont know what it's going further north but we are expecting 40-50knots NW, rain and a bit of hail thrown in for the fun of it...

----------


## 223nut

Has anyone been in the section of doc land just north of the Lindis pass (long slip mountain)? Should have a bit of time and yet to take the new truck anywhere interesting... Also be nice to find a bunny or two and see that looks convenient.... What's the 4wd track just on the eastern side of the pass?

----------


## 223nut

> Has anyone been in the section of doc land just north of the Lindis pass (long slip mountain)? Should have a bit of time and yet to take the new truck anywhere interesting... Also be nice to find a bunny or two and see that looks convenient.... What's the 4wd track just on the eastern side of the pass?


Flag that idea, found the answer after a bit of digging on the doc site.... It's a no (not surprised looked to good to be true)

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

@Harryg do we need any more tucker for the bbq? Just put a beast through the butcher on thursday hopefully be ready next week

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

@Harryg do we need any more tucker for the bbq? Just put a beast through the butcher on thursday hopefully be ready next week

----------


## ebf

Less than a week to go ladies  :Thumbsup: 

Added some decoration to the big gong in ballsack's memory...

----------


## Gibo

May all you bullets fly high and right  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> @Harryg do we need any more tucker for the bbq? Just put a beast through the butcher on thursday hopefully be ready next week


Did the deer arrive?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Surely you aint sending deer south brads, or is that daves deer?

----------


## Shootm

Got gongs here if someone is driving down can pick up Palmerston North area. 
Can meet SH1



300’s and smaller also got 500’s

----------


## R93

> Surely you aint sending deer south brads, or is that daves deer?


I haven't forgotten thanks to being reminded and am working on it.
Smiddy or the shrimp boat captain will bring them over if I tip one over in the next week. 
Weather has packed up for a few days and I have only seen fat hinds in the couple times I have been out since I got home. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Mean. I was worried we were sending ni deer south :Grin:

----------


## Harryg

> @Harryg do we need any more tucker for the bbq? Just put a beast through the butcher on thursday hopefully be ready next week


I got about 40kg sausage's made up last week there most of the steak and roast's from the last 3 fallow I shot. hoping to get a couple off wild sheep next week  
Bacon and eggs & bread I'll sort out next week .
Some beef might be a good idea give the guys a variation in there diet

----------


## R93

Doesn't sound like you need any extra venison then? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

Picking up the yank at 6am tomorrow then we'll make our way down, can't wait to see you guys there!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

> Doesn't sound like you need any extra venison then? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


That sounds like a excuse.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> That sounds like a excuse.....


Maybe. I am in need of some myself. Happy to donate some but not wanting it wasted or sitting in someone's freezer when it could be in mine if not really needed.
I am still planning on getting out a bit this week if the weather allows. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## The Claw

I'm really hoping I'm going to be able to make it... I currently don't have any ammo loaded, and am hopeful that I'll receive a new toy in the mail on Thursday... Then I'll just have to get load development done and then get enough rounds loaded up for the weekend. I wonder if load development is very successful with a spotlight?

I have 5 x 12 inch plates that need waratahs (I might be able to find a couple but I definitely don't have enough for all them) plus a 12 inch plate on a stand and a 10" and 2 x 6" round gongs on stands that I could bring along (if I make it...)

In any event, I have paid so if I'm a no show, consider it a donation.

----------


## jakewire

We will see you there Claw.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I'm really hoping I'm going to be able to make it... I currently don't have any ammo loaded, and am hopeful that I'll receive a new toy in the mail on Thursday... Then I'll just have to get load development done and then get enough rounds loaded up for the weekend. I wonder if load development is very successful with a spotlight?
> 
> I have 5 x 12 inch plates that need waratahs (I might be able to find a couple but I definitely don't have enough for all them) plus a 12 inch plate on a stand and a 10" and 2 x 6" round gongs on stands that I could bring along (if I make it...)
> 
> In any event, I have paid so if I'm a no show, consider it a donation.


I had a rifle that was literally in pieces the first morning of the 2016 shoot haha

----------


## Rushy

OK guys the count down is on and I am practising the packing.  I can get ninety rounds into my five kg allowance so I am quids in. @ebf you need to be more assertive putting the hard word on me for a shoot this year.  I owe you a blat on the .338 for picking it up and holding it for me in 2016 and another blat for not giving you a shot in 2017 and 2018.

----------


## ebf

Sounds like you owe me 3 blats then - I'm down for that  :Thumbsup: 

Looking forward to catching up mate

----------


## ebf

> I'm really hoping I'm going to be able to make it... I currently don't have any ammo loaded, and am hopeful that I'll receive a new toy in the mail on Thursday... Then I'll just have to get load development done and then get enough rounds loaded up for the weekend. I wonder if load development is very successful with a spotlight?
> 
> I have 5 x 12 inch plates that need waratahs (I might be able to find a couple but I definitely don't have enough for all them) plus a 12 inch plate on a stand and a 10" and 2 x 6" round gongs on stands that I could bring along (if I make it...)
> 
> In any event, I have paid so if I'm a no show, consider it a donation.


People who will remained un-named, have arrived at previous shoots without a bolt. We will sort something out... bring yourself and a good attitude and fun will be had.

Er,  @kiwi39, did someone mention your name  :Psmiley:

----------


## The Claw

I'm semi prepared for load development...


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Same  :Grin:  
Last minute hustle

----------


## stingray

I've got a seat and Friday off ..hell yes road trip ...might even sneak in a dive or a Canal fish ...goood times ...fuck it ...great times !!

----------


## Rushy

> I've got a seat and Friday off ..hell yes road trip ...might even sneak in a dive or a Canal fish ...goood times ...fuck it ...great times !!


See ya there.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Is there a dress code for trucks?

----------


## Gibo

> Is there a dress code for trucks? 
> 
> Attachment 98216


Id say the torrential rain we’ll get Wed Thur will clean her up mate  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Is there a dress code for trucks? 
> 
> Attachment 98216


Yes there is. Looks dressed for the part.

----------


## Smiddy

That's my lot, fuck I've lost some brass since Xmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

@Gibo are we going to shoot the 300yd gong standing again?
Have we got the trophy back if we do?

----------


## Gibo

Hope so although @ebf has been practicing so he will need to do it blindfolded :Grin:  
I think brads is bringing some of the trophies but we cant expect him to cart too much

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Hope so although @ebf has been practicing so he will need to do it blindfolded 
> I think brads is bringing some of the trophies but we cant expect him to cart too much


Im waiting for anti-terrorism task force to turn up anyday now in relation to the amount of ammunition that turned up in my mail the other day via Dunc

----------


## Gibo

> Im waiting for anti-terrorism task force to turn up anyday now in relation to the amount of ammunition that turned up in my mail the other day via Dunc


270 ammo?

----------


## BRADS

> Hope so although @ebf has been practicing so he will need to do it blindfolded 
> I think brads is bringing some of the trophies but we cant expect him to cart too much


Yeah theres 3 trophies in the room ready to go 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Legend. Who won last year again?

----------


## ebf

Is Toby's urn coming down ? then I will pack some wax to touch up the base ...

----------


## BRADS

> Is Toby's urn coming down ? then I will pack some wax to touch up the base ...


Yup we a smuggling him along 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Legend. Who won last year again?


Who's writing is that @Gibo?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Bring your own Cup and cutlery if you can guys . Ive got plates covered .

----------


## Munsey

T Shirts are coming down with me

----------


## Gibo

> Bring your own Cup and cutlery if you can guys . Ive got plates covered .


FFS my pack is already overflowing  :XD:

----------


## Gibo

> Who's writing is that @Gibo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


It cracks me up how no one knew his last name  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Bring your own Cup and cutlery if you can guys . Ive got plates covered .


Fingers and bottles it is then.

----------


## madjon_

Not mushroom inside,bout the same as hilux back seat

----------


## 223nut

Finally got some nice weather after work, chrono of load done (factory as I'm a lazy git....) sighted in at 50m since its all I can do. Time to start filling a bag with bits and pieces

----------


## kukuwai

> Attachment 98231
> Not mushroom inside,bout the same as hilux back seat


There's gold in them hills !! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Can I just remind everyone, bring ear protection! Even if youre just a spectator or bringing spectators, both previous years theres been multiple people turn up without any ear pro. You may be happy shooting your 308 with a suppresor in a hunting situation with no ear pro but there will be sustained fire, there will be muzzle brakes, there will be manly calibres like 270, it will be noisy.

----------


## Mathias

@Harryg this may have been touched on but I'm fecked if I remember, what are the track & driving conditions like to get to the shooting spot? Is a 4wd recommended?

----------


## Harryg

> @Harryg this may have been touched on but I'm fecked if I remember, what are the track & driving conditions like to get to the shooting spot? Is a 4wd recommended?


In my opinion the track should be good for 2wd as long as we don't get to much rain beforehand

----------


## PerazziSC3

Is it a dog friendly spot @harrg or not worth the trouble

----------


## 223nut

> Is it a dog friendly spot @harrg or not worth the trouble


+1 @Harryg thinking not as mine will think ww3 has been declared on a marauding horde of possums

----------


## Rushy

> Can I just remind everyone, bring ear protection! Even if youre just a spectator or bringing spectators, both previous years theres been multiple people turn up without any ear pro. You may be happy shooting your 308 with a suppresor in a hunting situation with no ear pro but there will be sustained fire, there will be muzzle brakes, there will be manly calibres like 270, it will be noisy.


There will even be some grown up calibres Ryan.  As well as hearing protection, safety glasses is not  silly idea either.

----------


## Mathias

> In my opinion the track should be good for 2wd as long as we don't get to much rain beforehand


Righto, I'll bring the 4wd hack as I've got an ezi up for shade etc for the mound. Be able to cart some other shit too up the track if need be.

----------


## 223nut

> In my opinion the track should be good for 2wd as long as we don't get to much rain beforehand


I'm sure there will be a few of us with a decent tow rope for those lacking 4wd that have any problems

----------


## BRADS

> Is it a dog friendly spot @harrg or not worth the trouble


Some farmer has kindly let us use his land,
The best thing to help him out is leave ya dog at home.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

As to the forecast on YR it looks a bit rough for the next couple of days but the weekend looks ok :Have A Nice Day: 
2wd could be a bit of fun.

----------


## Rushy

> Some farmer has kindly let us use his land,
> The best thing to help him out is leave ya dog at home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Good call Brads.

----------


## veitnamcam

Cleaned my windscreen for the drive ahead.
Could need a tow, 2wd and highway tires but we will see what happens.

----------


## Gibo

Stretches before we hit the hills  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Stretches before we hit the hills  
> 
> Attachment 98340


Who is the school boy in the shorts Gibo.

----------


## The Claw

Good to see you have your rifles... Just checked the tracking details for my rifle that I'm hoping to get tomorrow. One tracking number says that it was left on my doorstep in Tauranga, the other says signed by XX in the Hawkes Bay! Odd, considering it's clearly marked to be delivered to the Gore Police Station! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

:Zomg:  not good mate

----------


## Cordite

> Can I just remind everyone, bring ear protection! Even if youre just a spectator or bringing spectators, both previous years theres been multiple people turn up without any ear pro. You may be happy shooting your 308 with a suppresor in a hunting situation with no ear pro but there will be sustained fire, there will be muzzle brakes, there will be manly calibres like 270, it will be noisy.


Thanks for the reminder (-:

Speaking of bringing... how much ammunition??

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Thanks for the reminder (-:
> 
> Speaking of bringing... how much ammunition??


At least twice as much as you think you might need  :Have A Nice Day: 

You can always take it home  :Wink:

----------


## Cordite

> At least twice as much as you think you might need 
> 
> You can always take it home


Master Yoda just spoke to me out of the NZHS forum...

----------


## Cordite

But seriously, tell me as you know, what the shooting events be?  

Does anyone specifics have?  I read of guys lots of gongs together getting, and at 1.5 km one that very heavy be, that be moved only with foul language emanating.

----------


## Philipo

> Good to see you have your rifles... Just checked the tracking details for my rifle that I'm hoping to get tomorrow. One tracking number says that it was left on my doorstep in Tauranga, the other says signed by XX in the Hawkes Bay! Odd, considering it's clearly marked to be delivered to the Gore Police Station! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Hahahahahaaaaa, sounds very reassuring after all the hoops ya have to jump through to courier a rifle nowadays aye

----------


## The Claw

> Hahahahahaaaaa, sounds very reassuring after all the hoops ya have to jump through to courier a rifle nowadays aye


Be fair to say that I didn't laugh when I looked up the tracking numbers... Was after 5 so they were shut for the day.

They will be getting an earful tomorrow morning that's for sure, and a reminder about how much they fleece us to transport firearms and can't even get them to the right island! Fuckers... 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> At least twice as much as you think you might need 
> 
> You can always take it home


Or 4.9kg when flying

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Or 4.9kg when flying
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Wouldn't be many 50 cal rounds  :Oh Noes:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## 199p

Ran out to airport today

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> Ran out to airport today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Lucky I used some of yours last weekend or you’d be over  :Wink:

----------


## 199p

> Lucky I used some of yours last weekend or Id be over


Hahaha had to take some off was 7kg 1st up

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> At least twice as much as you think you might need 
> 
> You can always take it home


Bugger, I'd better load two more.

----------


## Pengy

Well, I hope that Happy has more luck finding the venue than he had finding my place  :Wink: 
He has been here before, had the address text to him twice, and drove straight past while I was standing at the gate :Wtfsmilie: 
Maybe he was wearing the wrong glasses  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Well, I hope that Happy has more luck finding the venue than he had finding my place 
> He has been here before, had the address text to him twice, and drove straight past while I was standing at the gate
> Maybe he was wearing the wrong glasses


Sounds like it was one of Snow White' s other dwarfs, Dopey.

----------


## Maca49

> Well, I hope that Happy has more luck finding the venue than he had finding my place 
> He has been here before, had the address text to him twice, and drove straight past while I was standing at the gate
> Maybe he was wearing the wrong glasses


To many pubs along the way?

----------


## Philipo

I hope there's an area to sight in & someone is bringing a croney 

I'm bringing a brand new unfired rifle with ammo I've never used before lol

----------


## Mathias

> I hope there's an area to sight in & someone is bringing a croney 
> 
> I'm bringing a brand new unfired rifle with ammo I've never used before lol


I could bring my Magspeed if required  @Philipo  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> I hope there's an area to sight in & someone is bringing a croney 
> 
> I'm bringing a brand new unfired rifle with ammo I've never used before lol


I'll have my Magnetospeed.

----------


## Mathias

> I'll have my Magnetospeed.


Ok you bring your gadget....

----------


## gadgetman

> Ok you bring your gadget....


I've got the scotsmans version. Rather than a V2 or V3 I've got the e2.5.

----------


## Smiddy

Anyone else as unorganised as me ???? I've got a rifle that hasn't shot a target well before the roar let alone been dialed to any distance, a new suppressor to fit tonight....... and it's pouring it down here so no chance of a sign in tonight lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> I could bring my Magspeed if required  @Philipo


I would like to have a shot or too over it if available 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

How the fuck am I going to cross this tomorrow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> How the fuck am I going to cross this tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you going the long way round Smiddy !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> Looks like you going the long way round Smiddy !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Mate the road south is closed aswell!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Mate the road south is closed aswell!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shit the bed !! You need @R93 to borrow a chopper 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

The yank and I have arrived, brought only the highest quality gats with us  they're all booked up though for the weekend so gonna sort an alternative out, should have sorted this a lot earlier but it's been one hell of a mission getting down here

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

Good man ,see you tomorrow morning/lunchish, hope you a good waratah bangerinerer.

----------


## BRADS

> Good man ,see you tomorrow morning/lunchish, hope you a good waratah bangerinerer.


I should be there with Toby's family around lunch mate and will be happy to help.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> How the fuck am I going to cross this tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hold it on the governor in low second  youl be right!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Well I wont be going down the middle going on the weather. They say there is nothing like being prepared and I am nothing like being prepared.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Cigar

> How the fuck am I going to cross this tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dukes of Hazzard time!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Harryg

> I hope there's an area to sight in & someone is bringing a croney 
> 
> I'm bringing a brand new unfired rifle with ammo I've never used before lol


We'll bang in one of my heavy plates for you at 100 yards size is 750x480. will that suit you

----------


## kukuwai

> Well I wont be going down the middle going on the weather. They say there is nothing like being prepared and I am nothing like being prepared.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Oh well at least you'll get to see the new kaikoura coast road  be bloody interesting i reckon.

And just think how many snapper we are gunna catch with you gone  

Safe travels mate, enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

> I should be there with Toby's family around lunch mate and will be happy to help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Good stuff, it's going to work out great

*IF THE FUCKEN RAIN STOPS*

Toby, Give the boss a shove and mention the rain needs to stop, and now would be good.

----------


## Shootm

With the mountain of shit to go in the pack I’ve just added another bag to mine and Phil’s flights. Now to start packing.
See you fullas tomorrow arvo.

----------


## jakewire

Yip same place as last year.

----------


## Angus_A

If someone could bring a whetstone that'd be awesome by the way, my knife be blunt and I forgot mine 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

Loaded up a bunch of rounds today, reasonably organised, should be down there about 1pm and can help set up.

----------


## veitnamcam

Got 5 gongs on board but no stands....I think Munsey had some Warratas and no8 sorted for them.... Wont arrive till probably 4pm earliest so maybe put em out first thing Sat?

----------


## 223nut

How are we going for helping hands with set up? Going over dansies (assuming it's open tomorrow) never been up there so plan on taking my time but can always hurry if needed. Probably be there lunch time anyway

----------


## Philipo

> We'll bang in one of my heavy plates for you at 100 yards size is 750x480. will that suit you


Yeah sweet mate, I know I won't be the only one that needs to check their zero

----------


## Philipo

> With the mountain of shit to go in the pack I’ve just added another bag to mine and Phil’s flights. Now to start packing.
> See you fullas tomorrow arvo.


Ive kept my gear just on 40kgs  :Grin:

----------


## 223nut

Have got a fairly serious first aid kit with me and one small gong

----------


## Harryg

> How are we going for helping hands with set up? Going over dansies (assuming it's open tomorrow) never been up there so plan on taking my time but can always hurry if needed. Probably be there lunch time anyway


better check in the morning if Dansey's is open or not if not it's better coming over the Lindis from Alex
I wouldn't recommend trying Dansey's tomorrow

----------


## kidmac42

Danseys is a windy dirt road so will very slippy and grubby on vehicle

----------


## 223nut

> Danseys is a windy dirt road so will very slippy and grubby on vehicle


Sounds perfect.... Truck is far too clean

----------


## sako75

Travel safe guys
Shoot straight, make some good memories and get home in one piece

----------


## jakewire

Rain supposed to be easing this morning with high cloud and light winds tomorrow.

It will be alright on the night People.

----------


## Shootm

Have you South Island guys got some tarps to lay on when shooting or should we do a shop on the way down?
Happy to buy something but better if didn’t need to.

----------


## jakewire

I've 2-3 I can bring , just the cheap Mitre 10 jobs. I'll talk with Harry this morning.

----------


## Rushy

I'm all packed and ready to go.  Woohoo.

----------


## Munsey

> Have you South Island guys got some tarps to lay on when shooting or should we do a shop on the way down?
> Happy to buy something but better if didn’t need to.


Ive got one large  packed , will pack another . Bringing two easy ups (3x3s)

----------


## Munsey

> I'm all packed and ready to go.  Woohoo.


Hope you got your Beer , they dont sell that Shit down these parts

----------


## Smiddy

On route via Lewis should be there by 4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

Beaudy, that two of youse from Hoki travelling that way today.
Only you coming this far though Smiddy, Drive safe, it's wet out there, oh, you'll have noticed then.

----------


## gadgetman

> Have you South Island guys got some tarps to lay on when shooting or should we do a shop on the way down?
> Happy to buy something but better if didn’t need to.


I'll chuck a few in.

----------


## Dan

> Hope you got your Beer , they dont sell that Shit down these parts


The liquor store in Twizel is the sole beacon of hope around here, they sell the 440mL Waikatos if anyone was after a respectable brew a decent ways from home  :Thumbsup:  

Snowing pretty well in Tekapo at the moment but it's pretty wet and warm, aint settling.

----------


## Angus_A

Well snow is definitely not something I had expected to wake up to at least we don't have to worry about rain anymore I guess? Hahah

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Its snowing in Kurow haha

----------


## gadgetman

> Its snowing in Kurow haha


Might pack some warm gear. Haven't started packing yet.

----------


## Trout

Still lightly snowing out my lounge window in Tekapo,Haka pass should get a little snow too.Dont think you get a lot,maybe inch or 2.

----------


## Shearer

Travel safe and have a great weekend everyone making their way down.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Travel safe and have a great weekend everyone making their way down.


+1

----------


## outdoorlad

> Might pack some warm gear. Haven't started packing yet.


I think that is a good idea, now where’s my rain coat & down jacket. 

Where’s the best place to stop for a coffee between ChCh & Kurow?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

@223nut

----------


## Trout

BP garage northend Timaru good.Not the Barkery in Fairlie,coffee shit.

----------


## Harryg

Everybody drive safe and get here when you can 
Due to weather I am moving the shoot site to near the farmers woolshed. It will be easier to get to, and set up targets
Hope that suit everyone. the weather is out of my control
see you there

----------


## 223nut

@Ryan_Songhurst saw it was shut, had to go over Lindis. Hope you northerners packed your winter willies there's some white stuff on the ground

----------


## outdoorlad

I’ve chucked in a ground cover as well, on the road in 10’

----------


## 223nut

Got a fairly large tarp I grabbed off the old man, no idea on actual size but by the looks of my tent site I might be needing it....

Anyone at the holiday Park yet?

----------


## Rushy

sounds like I am a bit under dressed in my jockstrap and jandals.

----------


## Shearer

> BP garage northend Timaru good.*Not the Barkery in Fairlie,coffee shit*.


Bests ever pies though....mmmmmm pork belly.....

----------


## dannyb

> Bests ever pies though....mmmmmm pork belly.....


salmon and bacon the best  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

> salmon and bacon the best


A very close second for me. Usually had my fill of salmon when I visit that area.

----------


## Preacher

Have an awesome weekend all, gutted I couldn't make it (even more gutted the surgery planned has been postponed again, so could have come had my awesome DHB let me know sooner).

Look forward to the reports.

----------


## Mathias

Hitting the road in 10....woohoo

----------


## GWH

Have a bloody cracker of a weekend fellas, can you south Island guys please excuse Gibo's behaviour already, and please dont judge all North Islanders by him

----------


## Rushy

There is a good bunch here to celebrate the young ball sack's memory.  VC has already got two to try his super gazillion hot chilli paste.  Angus turned purple and Ryan melted. ha ha ha ha that shit looks like pure poison.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Just want to say have a great weekend lads and lassies. All In memory of a fine young man taken too soon. RIP Toby. Go hard at the auctions and on the range comrades...  I'm off to bed.  2 more night shifts to go. 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Tobys turned it on for us....what a beautiful morning. 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## The Claw

I haven't made it (that will be obvious to those who have) which is pretty gutting. Having to find where my rifle actually was and then needing to drive a couple of hours to get it when it was tracked down (thank Fastway... Apparently the local police station is no longer any good - it was fine a couple of weeks ago). Was looking forward to putting faces to forum names and some good banter.

Anyway, have an awesome weekend, hot barrels

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

> .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


What a backdrop,

----------


## Marty Henry

I think you will find that rather than a backdrop its the backstop for the guys with the big 50s. Looks cool wish I could have made it.

----------


## mikee

Hows@Pengy; doing, I heard he was having a few issues with his rifle !!

----------


## Maca49

Leave the poor Pengy alone!!!hahahaha :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Thanks for the update guys.RIP Toby I have been thinking about this memorial shoot while I was at the river.Next year we will be there where ever its held.

----------


## Shootm

> Thanks for the update guys.RIP Toby I have been thinking about this memorial shoot while I was at the river.Next year we will be there where ever its held.
> Attachment 98521


North Island for sure  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thanks for the update guys.RIP Toby I have been thinking about this memorial shoot while I was at the river.Next year we will be there where ever its held.
> Attachment 98521


Bring ya 22 !

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Bit rusty this morning after a few whiskeys last night. Bloody good night and auction tho.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

Great night.  @Rushy, I passed you in Hampton. Wondered who the decrepid ol crusty was crossing the road. Looked as if hed just got rid of a load of Harrys finest eggs. As I got closer I could see it was a connosuir of fine ales.  Yes ladies and gentlemen, hes converted to the king of ales.....Speights.


Well I think it was you anyway. Eyes still struggling to stay open. 
To everyone else I met, it was great to put faces to names. 
Thanks Harry and Munsey, and everyone else that put in the long yards behind the scenes

----------


## Max Headroom

> Great night. @Rushy, I passed you in Hampton. Wondered who the decrepid ol’ crusty was crossing the road. Looked as if he’d just got rid of a load of Harry’s finest eggs. As I got closer I could see it was a connosuir of fine ales.  Yes ladies and gentlemen, he’s converted to the king of ales.....Speights.


Seeing I'm a southlandler what I'm saying is heresy for which I may be burned at the stake.........

*RUSHY....DON'T!!*

notspeightsnotspeightnotspeightsnotspeightsnotspei  ghtsnotspeightsnotspeightsnotspeights............y  ou're better than that.

----------


## Rushy

> Great night.  @Rushy, I passed you in Hampton. Wondered who the decrepid ol crusty was crossing the road. Looked as if hed just got rid of a load of Harrys finest eggs. As I got closer I could see it was a connosuir of fine ales.  Yes ladies and gentlemen, hes converted to the king of ales.....Speights.
> 
> 
> Well I think it was you anyway. Eyes still struggling to stay open. 
> To everyone else I met, it was great to put faces to names. 
> Thanks Harry and Munsey, and everyone else that put in the long yards behind the scenes


Yes that absolutely was me crossing over from the dunny. I.saw the big rig take a swerve at me but being the spritely old coot I am, it only took a quick forward roll to avoid you.  The eggs are still  onboard but will that second tier beer in me I am sure they will be gone before I board my flight.  was a pleasure to meet you oraki.

----------


## Rushy

> Seeing I'm a southlandler what I'm saying is heresy for which I may be burned at the stake.........
> 
> *RUSHY....DON'T!!*
> 
> notspeightsnotspeightnotspeightsnotspeightsnotspei  ghtsnotspeightsnotspeightsnotspeights............y  ou're better than that.


i could not find a purveyor of the nectar of the gods so I settled for the local swill.

----------


## oraki

> Yes that absolutely was me crossing over from the dunny. I.saw the big rig take a swerve at me but being the spritely old coot I am, it only took a quick forward roll to avoid you.  The eggs are still  onboard but will that second tier beer in me I am sure they will be gone before I board my flight.  was a pleasure to meet you oraki.


Haha. I was most impressed with the 3m dash, front barrel roll(stumble) into the gutter, and instantly dragging the zimmer frame over as cover. Its the thought of having to go back to drinking that toxic waste that caused the pit stop

----------


## Harryg

Hi guys
I don't know how to thank all you guys that turned up for the shoot this year. but thanks I had a great weekend meeting all of you 
To the farmer John A who was good enough to let use his land and join in thanks
Darren who brought his bike around to help set up the targets on Fri afternoon (can't remember when I got a soaking like that and driving through snow to set up targets)
Munsey, jakewire, 223nut Angus, Mike and Stug for there work 
All the guy that brought along there gongs for us to use 
Toby's mum your a legend 
But it was all you guys and gals who traveled for all over the country that made the weekend. the weather god might have helped a bit on the day
I hope everyone had a good time 
Thanks again for the great weekend
Harryg

----------


## jakewire

Top weekend, top people.
A cracker of a day yesterday.

----------


## gadgetman

> Top weekend, *top people*.
> A cracker of a day yesterday.


I was there too!

Great weekend, big thanks to those that organised and kept this thing running. Had a ball and even managed to get lead on steel this year.

Highlight would be putting faces and names to forum handles. Particularly @Harryg, a man with such great taste in music. Must be time to hit the music thread with some of the stuff I was listening to on the journey.

----------


## Smiddy

Great weekend, was good to meet everyone, I had only met 1 of our members before that was there, the rest of yous were all new, and to be honest I cant even remember half of your names/forum names 
Cheers guys, my road trip home is nearly over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> i could not find a purveyor of the nectar of the gods so I settled for the local swill.


While we may differ on the "nectar of the gods" we both totally agree that Speight is "swill"

Well done to everyone involved in organizing and attending the event, maybe next year I'll get there..........................................may  be

----------


## outdoorlad

It was a great weekend, first Toby shoot I’ve been to.

Drove down Friday in pissing rain, at one point the temp was 2deg! Snowing in the hills and Harryg and a couple of helpers were out in it putting the gongs up, player of the day award for that, followed by Smiddy who had to drive up to and via the Lewis pass as Arthur’s was washed out! The troops started arriving, it was great to meet the NI members from here and put faces to names, a few cold ones late into the evening with Stingray regaling us with some funny stories! 

Saturday dawned postcard perfect, calm, cool and blue skies and the shooting began, great fun was had all day, Stug kindly let a few of us try his K95, thanks to Rushy & Phil for RO duties. After lunch we had a 330yd standing shot comp that was hotly contested and then a long range event. 
A great evening was then had, big bbq feed, and then Philipo ran the funniest auction I’ve ever had the privilege to see  :Grin:  followed by more hilarity.

Thanks to Harryg for organising the venue, Munsey and co, for there work in running it.

----------


## Mathias

Mint weekend had with a great bunch of like minded guys. Good to put faces to names and have some ripper laughs. Thanks to the hard working crew that made it happen, we know who they are....champions, and to the land owner too for an awesome shooting venue. Thanks to Toby's mum & Luke for making it down to join us and honour Toby how he would want it.

----------


## 223nut

> Mint weekend had with a great bunch of like minded guys. Good to put faces to names and have some ripper laughs. Thanks to the hard working crew that made it happen, we know who they are....champions, and to the land owner too for an awesome shooting venue. Thanks to Toby's mum & Luke for making it down to join us and honour Toby how he would want it.


Summed up well.

First time shooting past 200 so happy to hit anything and surprised myself more than once. Great weekend but looking forward to a good night's sleep. Stupidly I pitched my tent 20m from the recycling bin....was woken many a time over both nights  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

These fellas decided to make a visit to my house on the way home, forgot to take me with them... wonder what I will find when I get home....

----------


## oraki

> These fellas decided to make a visit to my house on the way home, forgot to take me with them... wonder what I will find when I get home....
> 
> Attachment 98571


Butter wouldn't melt in their mouths....

----------


## 223nut

They were just there for a 'cuppa' with the missus......
 @stingray had an idea for next year.... Standing shot at 200m with a 22lr

----------


## Cordite

Thanks everyone for your welcome to us newcomers.  And for the work that went into making it all happen, including John A's generosity in letting us shoot on his stunningly beautiful land!  (I hope he didn't notice some of his calm cow's across the valley had stopped moving completely (-:   ... And great to put faces to names!

----------


## outdoorlad

Mint day



The final two in the standing shoot, NI vs SI

----------


## dannyb

everybody wearing anti gravity shoes ?

----------


## Shootm

Just walked in the door at home.
Ripper of a weekend once again, hats off to everyone that came along and everyone behind the scenes. These things don’t just happen by themselves. A lot of guys travelled a long way and it was bloody good putting a few names to the faces. Just a couple of pics from the weekend.

----------


## Pengy

A great weekend, in great company for a great reason.
HUGE thanks to all who helped to make it happen.
I will be making a small adjustment to my forum signature shortly   :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

Special thanks to VC for an epic driving mission to get us safely there and back

----------


## 199p

Bloody great weekend guys

Cheers to Harry, farm owner, Munsey and others who helped set up pull down amd run the event this year. 

Was great to have it in the south island. Epic scenery and poping into ryans on way home really made it special. 

Stoked to win the trophy for best group that "punisher" gong was great fun especially hitting on the swing. 

Was great to see the auction was a big hit once again and great to see a good range of goods up for grabs. 

Awesum way to remember toby and always good to cstch up with the guys and girls we dont see all the time. 

Few pics to add and see ya next year



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

Just a couple more pics

----------


## Tentman

Hey - any holes in the gongs I sent up, is it worth arranging to get them back??

----------


## Max Headroom

> Mint day
> 
> Attachment 98580
> 
> The final two in the standing shoot, NI vs SI 
> 
> Attachment 98581
> 
> Attachment 98583


I had to lie upside down on the coffee table to view the first pic. Completely unfair, but interesting challenge.

----------


## Harryg

all good they stood up to a fair pounding

----------


## Harryg

> Hey - any holes in the gongs I sent up, is it worth arranging to get them back??


all good they did get a hammering 
how did your hunt go ?

----------


## veitnamcam

Epic weekend, Massive thanks to Harry and everyone else who made it happen and all run so smoothly.
Great to see the NI crew again and also put a lot of faces to usernames.

Thanks Everyone who attended.

----------


## Tentman

> all good they did get a hammering 
> how did your hunt go ?


Went elsewhere due to weather but going again at the end of the month hopefully.  Will keep you posted.

Really only joking about the gongs.  All good.  Just pleased a few actually got hit!

----------


## outdoorlad

> I had to lie upside down on the coffee table to view the first pic. Completely unfair, but interesting challenge.


That’s strange as it’s the right way up when I view it here?

----------


## Philipo

What a great weekend with a bunch of real GC's well done to Shootm, 199p & Gibo for some very nice shooting too ( all from the NI may I add lol ) 

Was going to post a few pics but for some reason the forum hates photos on this laptop, so here's just a couple 








Attachment 98603

----------


## Max Headroom

> Thats strange as its the right way up when I view it here?


Went back and had another look. Still upside down. I take back the "completely unfair " bit. Still interesting challenge. :Have A Nice Day: 

Are your other pics sitting right side up on your computer, or on their side?

----------


## andyanimal31

> These fellas decided to make a visit to my house on the way home, forgot to take me with them... wonder what I will find when I get home....
> 
> Attachment 98571


Dont trust those 3 shady bastards!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> I had to lie upside down on the coffee table to view the first pic. Completely unfair, but interesting challenge.


Click on the attachments in your quoted post, or right click on pic and select view image and you won't get such a sore neck.

----------


## southernman

Yep great weekend, thanks all for the fun and laughs, nice to finally meet up with a few forum names,  
 Cracker weekend, I see a few photos of the benmore spills way, I hooked six trout on the other side, in a hour this afternoon, land two. Weather from atrocious to great,  in 12 hours, bloody good weekend.

----------


## Angus_A

Awesome couple of days, very grateful to attend finally despite my nervousness around so many new faces I felt very welcomed. Just arrived in dunedin, couple weeks left of time off so gonna do a bit more exploring. Here's the one good picture I managed to take. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

What is the account number for the auction?

----------


## Harryg

This one 
https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-2018-a-44049/

----------


## veitnamcam

> This one 
> https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....-2018-a-44049/


Thanks Harry.

----------


## madjon_

Friday morning I wasn't sure I would get out to Kurow

----------


## Happy

So far 2000 klm and not home yet. We wondering where room service starts

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Nobody happened to "find" a Trijicon red-dot laying about? I had it on Duncans lever action and took it off whilst at the shoot and I cant find the bloody thing, have a sinking feeling I sat it down in the long grass somewhere and forgot to pick it up later on..

----------


## BRADS

> Nobody happened to "find" a Trijicon red-dot laying about? I had it on Duncans lever action and took it off whilst at the shoot and I cant find the bloody thing, have a sinking feeling I sat it down in the long grass somewhere and forgot to pick it up later on..


You should explain how you took it off
Pretty sure I have it I'll have a look when I unpack.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Was just relaying to the Wife some parts of the weekend, the auction,Toby.....and what its all about.
Teared up and snuck off for a blubber, Wife came in... first time she has seen me cry in the 14.5 years we have been together.

Such was and still is the power of the man.

RIP Toby you and your family are bloody legends.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Was just relaying to the Wife some parts of the weekend, the auction,Toby.....and what its all about.
> Teared up and snuck off for a blubber, Wife came in... first time she has seen me cry in the 14.5 years we have been together.
> 
> Such was and still is the power of the man.
> 
> RIP Toby you and your family are bloody legends.


Know that feeling, been there too, same circumstances  :Sad:

----------


## Happy

Wicked road trip. We got home 7.30 last night 2260 kms all up best ferry crossing to date. Like glass the whole way 

Thanks everyone involved from me CD and the Midget.

----------


## Gibo

Video of Smiddy in his element, well if it was dark it would be  :Grin:  

https://youtu.be/ODGSRwyoMN8

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Video of Smiddy in his element, well if it was dark it would be


Very nice  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Cheers Greg. How do you do that?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Cheers Greg. How do you do that?


Don't know with a phone but with my Lap top (Dinosaur alert  :Grin: ) there is video symbol on top right next to the picture symbol & past the emojis click on that & insert the link  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Shot. I was using the link one to the far left 

https://youtu.be/axv8PL2lhQQ

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Shot. I was using the link one to the far left 
> 
> https://youtu.be/axv8PL2lhQQ


LOL  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

:Sad:  I did what you said  :XD:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I did what you said


So did I  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

“I didnt mean it honey, please forgive me”

 @30calterry @Happy  :Grin:

----------


## Happy

> I didnt mean it honey, please forgive me
> Attachment 98864
>  @30calterry @Happy



Great mates bro been that way for too many years to remember . Sorry no homo though... You could ask midge what he thinks of you but pretty sure he d prefer his missus lol ... :Thumbsup: 

 Wasnt that you chatting to her in doors after buying the GST Pen !!!!     :Grin:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Glad you Guys had a great time down there & put my a couple Gongs to good use by the look of it  :Thumbsup: 



Shame I missed it, hopefully be there again next time if it doesn't clash with a shooting competition  :Sad:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Those two holes in the top of the big one from my 270

----------


## Gibo

> Those two holes in the top of the big one from my 270


Be about right, it was at 100 yards and you were aiming dead centre  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Be about right, it was at 100 yards and you were aiming dead centre


Classic.  Smoke that Ryan.

----------


## Pengy

> Be about right, it was at 100 yards and you were aiming dead centre


So where was he aiming when he hit the tree  :Wink:

----------


## Shootm

> So where was he aiming when he hit the tree


And the Waratah holding up the 330yd gong :Zomg:

----------


## 223nut

> So where was he aiming when he hit the tree


Forget the tree he managed to hit his ammo box....

----------


## Shootm

> Forget the tree he managed to hit his ammo box....


New album out Ryan Songhurst’s greatest hits :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> New album out Ryan Songhurst’s greatest hits


Rattle and hmmmmmmmm?

----------


## Beaker

So what's the stories around the possible use of some hot chilli sauce at the shoot?

----------


## gadgetman

> So what's the stories around the possible use of some hot chilli sauce at the shoot?


What happens on tour, ... causes red eyes.

----------


## Max Headroom

> What happens on tour, ... causes red eyes.


Go on....

----------


## veitnamcam

I Ballsed this post up.

----------


## veitnamcam

]


> So what's the stories around the possible use of some hot chilli sauce at the shoot?


  @Angus and  @Ryan_Songhurst might give us a reveiw.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> So what's the stories around the possible use of some hot chilli sauce at the shoot?


Now how did you hear about that @Beaker ?  Suffice it to say that VC did the honourable thing when offering it around and tried hard to convince people that they should only try a half a pea sized dip from the end of a knife. Two were foolish enough to give it a go.  The score was VC - 2, foolish people -0.  The foolish people can't be named but Angus A took a knee in the first round of the heat and was stopped by Mike Spice On halfway through the second round when he did a dash for the dunny and Ryan Songhurst went quiet like a little girl lost and went fifty shades of white whiter than the milk and ice cream he gobbled to nullify the effects.  Of course VC and others such as this author and a certain TE Puke Tearaway were cackling like a row of battery hens at the entertainment value.

----------


## Max Headroom

Who needed alcohol/counselling/revenge afterwards?

----------


## Philipo

> So what's the stories around the possible use of some hot chilli sauce at the shoot?


I must apologies to VC re - his Chernobyl hot sauce, someone told me to have a sniff of it and while trying to get it out'a the box ( which in my defense had 1970's Soviet build quality & I had knocked the top off a few Wakachangi's )  the friggen little bottle fell out the front of the box hit the floor & broke the lid. Poor Cams face it looked like he was going to cry. 
So sorry mate hopefully you found a replacement.

----------


## Max Headroom

> I had knocked the top off a few Wakachangi's


Clearly a discerning drinker.

----------


## Pengy

> I must apologies to VC re - his Chernobyl hot sauce, someone told me to have a sniff of it and while trying to get it out'a the box ( which in my defense had 1970's Soviet build quality & I had knocked the top off a few Wakachangi's )  the friggen little bottle fell out the front of the box hit the floor & broke the lid. Poor Cams face it looked like he was going to cry. 
> So sorry mate hopefully you found a replacement.


Well if you sniffed that bottle, it goes some way to explaining your antics during the auction  :Wink:

----------


## Philipo

> Well if you sniffed that bottle, it goes some way to explaining your antics during the auction


Hahahahahaha no it was after that  :Psmiley:

----------


## Paddy79

I assume you guys are talking about the mad dog 357  stuff? @veitnamcam sent me some of that stuff in a coke bottle cap full, warned me to take a pin size amount, I did not listen, at first it was amazing then well it turned bad fast but boy did I go buy it my self, that's how you put heat into your dinner

----------


## veitnamcam

It is all thanks to @Beaker who sent me the stuff in the first place...for free I might add.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Paddy79

> It is all thanks to @Beaker who sent me the stuff in the first place...for free I might add.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


and I gota free sample for you 
every one has to have a bottle cap full trust me boys you will be in love and hate with it afterwards and then want more. ive brought my own supply now

----------


## Beaker

> and I gota free sample for you 
> every one has to have a bottle cap full trust me boys you will be in love and hate with it afterwards and then want more. ive brought my own supply now


Did you find it in NZ? I had to get it shipped from the US.....

----------


## Paddy79

> Did you find it in NZ? I had to get it shipped from the US.....


I went the US route too but I have herd of a place through a work mate in NZ SauceNation ? can not confirm but may be a place to try ?

----------


## Harryg

I finally managed to get out and pick up the 2 longish range targets. The first was the one that I moved at lunch time and the second was the one on the sprayed off paddock. 
There are still a few hundred dollars to come in from the auction. when that happens we will get all funds transferred  so they can make the donation to the chosen charity

----------


## Gibo

Look at my group @BRADS :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

> Look at my group @BRADS


Bring on next year

----------


## Gibo

Shit yeah! What rifle you bringing us?

----------


## Philipo

Yeah don't worry boys, We are busy setting a plan for the 2019 Toby Memorial Shoot, details to follow in the next few days Chur Chur

----------


## Philipo

I'm just finishing up an article for NZ Guns magazine about the Kurow shoot, can someone let me know or PM me if you have a nice  ( large file size ) photo of Toby please or just e-mail it through to BigPhilipo73@gmail.com cheers

----------


## Rushy

One that I like is on its way.  I am sure there will be others.

----------


## kiwi39

Question : who else was shooting 6.5x47 lapua @ the Toby this year ??

----------


## Mathias

[QUOTE=kiwi39;769595]Question : who else was shooting 6.5x47 lapua @ the Toby this year ??[/QUOTE @outdoorlad

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

The fella with the fluro muffs on  

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## 40mm

> Yeah don't worry boys, We are busy setting a plan for the 2019 Toby Memorial Shoot, details to follow in the next few days Chur Chur


Ill host it. Got a good 70m to test you guys on!

----------


## ebf

> Look at my group @BRADS


Gibo, are the 3 on the left yours ? That is shit-hot shooting ! I know the high one was my first hit. Not sure which one is my 2nd...

----------


## kiwi39

> The fella with the fluro muffs on  
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Yep I think youre right. Name / handle ?? @outdoorlad ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> Gibo, are the 3 on the left yours ? That is shit-hot shooting ! I know the high one was my first hit. Not sure which one is my 2nd...


Whoever hit the target first, was the lower right on it's own IIRC.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

I have been told,by a usually reliable source,that the hit in the lower left came about from a chap  who was aiming at his ammo box at lunchtime  in a completely different paddock.
This may or may not be true

----------


## Preacher

I am still trying to find a property large enough and friendly enough to go CNI next year.  Not much luck so far.

Anybody reading that can help would you please PM me.

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo, are the 3 on the left yours ? That is shit-hot shooting ! I know the high one was my first hit. Not sure which one is my 2nd...


Hope so  :Grin:  I'm claiming it since no one else has  :Wink:

----------


## Mathias

Excellent blurb in the latest Swazi Clan News of the shoot. Reads really well and reminds us of who we are and what Toby meant to us....not that you would have forgotten  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shootm

> Excellent blurb in the latest Swazi Clan News of the shoot. Reads really well and reminds us of who we are and what Toby meant to us....not that you would have forgotten


Here it is.


Since 2016 the good buggers over at the NZHS forum www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz) have run a long range shooting weekend in memory of their mate Toby Goodley who passed on to the big hunting grounds in the sky at the young age of 20 in 2015.
Toby was part of the furniture within the NZHS community and his absence is sorely missed.

The one thing Toby asked for in his final days was for the guys at NZHS to use his memory to do some good and so came about the Toby Goodley Memorial Shoot.

The shoot is held around October/November each year and is attended by everyone from the bloke with his 22, right up to some pretty impressive long range weaponry, with distances from 100yds out to 2000yds and beyond.

This years event was held near Kurow in the South Island.

A highly anticipated part of the weekend each year is the auction that is run on the Saturday night with donated goods auctioned and the money donated along with entry fees to Ozanam house and the Child Cancer Foundation, both of whom were integral in helping Toby and his family through the battles he faced.

This year the team from NZHS were stoked to have Swazi support with a couple of Swazi Tahr XP anoraks and a Bushshirt being hot ticket items at the auction.

The weekend is always a fun relaxed atmosphere, you don't even have to be interested in long range shooting.  Go along for a few beers, good food, lots of laughs, get some tips for hunting and shooting, enjoy a great atmosphere and meet some of the real good buggers that are part of the hunting fraternity in New Zealand, get onto www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz for more info about the next event.

----------


## Shootm

> Here it is.
> 
> 
> Since 2016 the good buggers over at the NZHS forum www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz) have run a long range shooting weekend in memory of their mate Toby Goodley who passed on to the big hunting grounds in the sky at the young age of 20 in 2015.
> Toby was part of the furniture within the NZHS community and his absence is sorely missed.
> 
> The one thing Toby asked for in his final days was for the guys at NZHS to use his memory to do some good and so came about the Toby Goodley Memorial Shoot.
> 
> The shoot is held around October/November each year and is attended by everyone from the bloke with his 22, right up to some pretty impressive long range weaponry, with distances from 100yds out to 2000yds and beyond.
> ...


I think the thanks should go to @Ryan_Songhurst for the info sent to Swazi for the write up and organising the Thar coats for the now famous auction. Well done mate :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Harryg

The final tally has now been all added up and the total raised from this years shoot at Kurow is $6218. So well done lads and Lassie's 
We had 43 people register for the shoot and only a few couldn't make it   @jakewire is sorting out where the money goes to
Thanks again to all who helped out and travelled to Kurow for the weekend 
And  @Rushy you can get Waikato Draught at Oamaru Liquor Land

----------


## jakewire

All of this will be donated to the Child Cancer Foundation in our and Toby's name, I will post a receipt as soon as I get one
 To all involved, please take a moment to feel a little bit proud.
I thank each and every one of you.
Regards.

----------


## 199p

Cheers got organising it guys you done an amazing job. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

Well done fellas, an honor to be part of 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Philipo

Yeah great effort everyone

----------


## Mathias

That's shit hot guys....ripper

----------


## Pengy

> Well done fellas, an honor to be part of 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wot he sed

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic result and Oamaru is noted Harry.

----------


## Gibo

Legends!!

----------


## Shootm

That’s awesome.
Bring on next year  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Cordite

> Nobody happened to "find" a Trijicon red-dot laying about? I had it on Duncans lever action and took it off whilst at the shoot and I cant find the bloody thing, have a sinking feeling I sat it down in the long grass somewhere and forgot to pick it up later on..


Sorry, I can bring a metal detector next year.  Remember where you were?

----------


## Shootm

> Sorry, I can bring a metal detector next year.  Remember where you were?


Chances are it will be in the North Island next year.

----------


## jakewire

Big chance I'd say.

I've had a response from the Child Cancer folk, they are very pleased with our efforts
I'll post the receipt when it comes through
Cheers.

----------


## Philipo

> Chances are it will be in the North Island next year.


Yeah we have two options in the works for 2019, just working out the det's probably be in either the HB or central NI & in October'ish, Will be confirmed early next year.

----------


## Dundee

Yay cause I can't swim the strait :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

> Yay cause I can't swim the strait


You cant even walk straight half of the time  :Wink:  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Yay cause I can't swim the strait


Ha!  You would be out of your depth in a half filled kitchen sink ya short arse.  Merry Christmas by the way Dundee.

----------


## Gibo

Just dont do it labour weekend phil  :Wink:  ill end up divorced

----------


## 223nut

> Just dont do it labour weekend phil  ill end up divorced


Least you have your gst pen to sign the papers with  :Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

There was a delay as they had given me a number which didn't work , they got back to me today though and this is the result.
Well for some reason the site won't let me upload a document
I'll try cutting and pasting the Email

"Hi Owen



That’s fantastic, thank you so much again, your generous support will ensure that Child Cancer Foundation can continue to support children with cancer and their families throughout New Zealand.  I will be sending out a thank you letter to you once your donation has been processed and this will include a receipt for your donation.



Kind Regards



Claire



From: Owen Ross 
Sent: Monday, 7 January 2019 11:18 AM
To: Claire Robb <crobb@childcancer.org.nz>
Subject: RE: Thank you from Child Cancer Foundation



Hi Claire

Payment has been made, total we have given is $6217.00

The payment has come from,

"New Zealand Hunting and Shooting Forum"

The event that raised the money is the,

"Toby Goodley Long Range Memorial Shoot."

Regards

Owen Ross

----------


## 199p

Top effort guys

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

That’s awesome and it sure was good to be there.

----------


## Philipo

Just a heads up boys'n'girls

There will be a report / article coming out in the next issue ( March / April ) of *NZ Guns & Hunting Magazine*, It's getting printed as I type so should be on shelves towards the end of this month.

I never got sent the proof to check (  Nik forgot ) but he tells it looks good so hopefully it hasn't been edited to much.

----------


## Gibo

Any news on this year gentlemen?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Just a heads up boys'n'girls
> 
> There will be a report / article coming out in the next issue ( March / April ) of *NZ Guns & Hunting Magazine*, It's getting printed as I type so should be on shelves towards the end of this month.
> 
> I never got sent the proof to check (  Nik forgot ) but he tells it looks good so hopefully it hasn't been edited to much.


Great report  :Have A Nice Day: 

Shame Tobys pic wasn't captioned properly

----------


## BRADS

> Any news on this year gentlemen?


Still waiting for permission from army.

----------


## Gibo

> Still waiting for permission from army.


Is @R93 our RO?

----------


## Philipo

> Great report 
> 
> Shame Tobys pic wasn't captioned properly


Yeah was a bit guttered about that, the rest wasn't edited to much I think Peter did the lay out ( which he made a nice job of ) but was a pity I never got to proof it as I would of captioned the photo's better, especially Toby's

----------


## Rushy

> Any news on this year gentlemen?


Yes! This year has been officially called 2019 Gibo.

----------


## Dundee

Waiouru is it?

----------

